# Around The Bend



## Meanderer

Creedence Clearwater Revival: Up Around The Bend


----------



## Meanderer

Around The bend

I know that this isn't much
Just a few words in a rhyme
But I hope this cheers you up
And makes this worth your time
When the world seems against you
And all you see is grey
When all the good seems far and few
I only have one thing to say
Always treasure your life
Look forward to what's around the bend
Even when nothing goes right
Bad things aren't set in cement 


Alex Kult


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

The Bend in the Road - by Georges Schreiber

_"During the Second World War, the United States Navy commissioned Schreiber to create paintings to use as posters. When fellow artists criticized him for this kind of work, Schreiber replied that 'art for art’s sake' should be shelved for the duration of the war and voiced his approval of any medium which brought good art to great numbers of people."_


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Falcon

Isn't  Mike Rowe  the star of the  YV program  "Dirty Jobs" ?


----------



## Meanderer

Falcon said:


> Isn't  Mike Rowe  the star of the  YV program  "Dirty Jobs" ?


Yep, yer correct, Falcon!  I only know him from commercials.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Jesse Thompson is an old gent that I like to listen to on YouTube.  A favorite of mine is "Little Old Log Cabin In the Lane"!


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer, I ran across this picture and thought of your journal title. Did/do you ever do much fishing?

Up and over and around the bend...


----------



## Meanderer

I might have gone fishing...... Nancy, I am not a fisherman, but did tag along for some fly fishing, while at Fort Dix NJ.  I found it boring.


----------



## Meanderer

Tom Rigney's Flambeau plays AROUND THE BEND on the New Year's Caribbean Cruise


----------



## Meanderer

Bend in the Road - Edwina Hayes


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

*Time Bends in the Distance (But my Trip is to Beyond) *-- harmonica, guitar vocals by Paul.  _(Best watched in full screen with volume up......repeat.  Echo effect caused by time-bending.) _

"A song written by me, Paul Hall, by a railroad track in a cafee one morning in Montpellier, while on the road between Huelva, Spain, and Paris, France in 1980".






"Einstein found that light curved in space due to relativity and so might time itself. In this regard, each of us is a traveler as our star, the sun, propels us through the universe at speed. The planet itself can eventually wear out, but the words of correct information are as enduring as road signs for our voyage through the stars".nthego:


----------



## Meanderer

Moon River Waiting round the bend

"Moon River" is a song composed by Henry Mancini with lyrics by Johnny Mercer. It was originally performed by Audrey Hepburn in the 1961 movie Breakfast at Tiffany's, winning an Academy Award for Best Original Song”.


“Comments about the lyrics have noted that they are particularly reminiscent of Mercer's youth in the Southern United States and his longing to expand his horizons.  An inlet near Savannah,  Johnny Mercer's hometown, was named Moon River in honor of him and this song”.


The history of Henry Mancini's Moon River





...there's such a lot of World to see!


----------



## Meanderer

Here's my own version of "Little Ben".  I found this "Cat & Mouse Clock" at GW, and it appears to be hand fired.  The cat is waitin' round the bend!


----------



## Meanderer

Don Edwards - Man Walks Among Us




....be still.


----------



## Meanderer

"A tribute to the famous and beloved master canoe builder from Border Country of Minnesota, Joe Seliga - this photo journey of his life is underscored by the song, 'See You 'Round The Bend,' written by Pat Surface and featured on the Spiritwood Music CD, DUE NORTH, by Pat Surface and the Boundary Water Boys".


----------



## Meanderer

Here's two very different versions of Moon River, that I found.  Judy Garland seems to be singing at her garage sale, and its sad when we see her face remember to smile.   On the other hand, Elton John in color, seems to bring a touch of 'rocket man' to the song!


----------



## NancyNGA

Your Big Ben clock post reminded me of our "whole house" alarm clock when I was living at home in Ohio. Identical one:



It had a clang! clang! clang! sound that was so loud, and solid metal made it worse.  In the morning you jumped up in bed and floundered in the dark without even stopping to turn on a light, just to shut it off ASAP---heart racing, adrenalin pumping, no need for caffeine in the morning.  I hated that thing!

I left it behind.   Took a clock radio with me.  Yes!

(This clock is for sale, so the video will likely be removed.)


----------



## Meanderer

Deborah Silverstein Around the Next Bend

?"Around the Next Bend"  words and music copyright by Deborah Silversteinwith Eric Wells on guitar and harmony vocals


----------



## Meanderer

"It's a magical thing, the guitar. It allows you to be the whole band in one, to play rhythm and melody, sing over the top. And as an instrument for solos, you can bend notes, draw emotional content out of tiny movements, vibratos and tonal things which even a piano can't do".  - David Gilmore


Blues String Bending Lesson from Acoustic Guitar
Guitarist Orville Johnson demonstrates blues string bending techniques from his Acoustic Guitar Blues Basics guide. For the complete article, TAB, and music, please go to: http://acousticguitar.com/article/def...


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

When the end, is round the bend......

Les Saules Pleureurs - Are You Loathsome Tonight


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

"Every motorcyclist I’ve ever met wants to be good at cornering and we all know the feeling we get when we get a bend ‘just right’"!

"One of the most common things riders find most difficult though is judging how fast to approach a bend so here are 5 things ideas that can help":

1) Sounds obvious but as you approach a bend, look ahead for clues in the landscape of where the road might go - tree lines, hedge lines, walls, telegraph poles (which are frequently placed at the side of the road), the location of buildings and headlights of other vehicles at night. Don't overlook the valuable information provided by formal road signs and marking too - bend left or right (with or without a junction on it), double bend first right then left or first left then right, SLOW on the road, chevrons on the bend, hazard warning white lines in the cente of the road...


2) If there are other vehicles ahead (either coming towards you or moving away from you) watch and learn from them as they can sometimes give you valuable information about how tight or gentle the bend might be. High vehicles such as vans or trucks can be particularly useful as you can sometimes see them over a hedge or brow. Keep several things in mind here though – don’t rely on vehicles in front to correctly judge a bend – it is dead easy to follow another driver straight into a ditch! Secondly, a ‘local’ who knows the road may be travelling faster than he/she can see and be unable to stop if something unexpected lays just around the corner. Thirdly, the vehicle may be travelling more quickly than you are comfortable with – creating the very real risk that their speed is out of your comfort zone and this in turn may cause you to panic and lose control.


3) As we all know, it’s a lot easier to increase your speed mid-bend that reduce it so would recommend that “if in doubt: slow in, fast out”!


4) A technique called ‘limit point’ (also sometimes called limit point analysis or vanishing point) can be helpful, especially to help work out your approach speed. My overwhelming experience of this however is that whilst many riders have heard of it, very few correctly understand what it is or how to use it. When explained in the right way though, I often see a very large light bulb go on and when people then go and start to use it, a common reaction is “oh my god, how come no one taught me this before”. When I’m teaching this, I ride in close formation with a rider and talk them through each bend over the radio as we look for limit points and work out what they are telling us. Before heading onto the road, I also draw diagrams which I have found bring to life how this technique works.


5) Whilst a bit cliché, try wherever possible to ride bends at a speed that would give you the reasonable chance of stopping in the distance you can actually see is clear. Being brutally honest though, this is immensely tough sometimes as in reality this could almost be walking pace on particularly tight bends and if we slow down too much, we run the risk of being hit from behind. That said, try and find a sensible balance and get ruthlessly good at hunting for information, seeing clues and assessing risks.

One small point to add on the clip: you will notice on realising we had a very volatile stop situation, I quickly moved over to the curb. I did this as I assessed I was MASSIVELY vulnerable to being hit from behind – have to say that the few seconds we were stopped felt like minutes and I’ve never been so uncomfortable for a long time. I had talked about the very real risk of collisions from behind with my trainee (probably boring him half to death) but on talking it through afterwards he conceded he didn’t react quickly enough to stop in a better position.

The Limit Point


----------



## Meanderer

"Purt Near" Dead!


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer

Empathy, around the corner.....would this help?





Felt Hat Corner


----------



## Meanderer

*Around the Bend, Oregon on Vimeo*

https://vimeo.com/75642602 (VIDEO)


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer

Around the bend....Little by Little!layful:


Rich Little master impressionist 200+ voices Tropicana "Little By Little" Brent Holland Show


----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## NancyNGA

All night bender...


----------



## Meanderer

Patience....around the Bend...I wrote this awhile back, when I was _'on a roll'_.nthego:


----------



## NancyNGA

Nice, Meanderer.  I like this: 

_  They said, "Let me try your patience" ...so he did...and so they did._


----------



## Meanderer

*Around the bend.....*with Willie Nelson performing I Never Cared For You, with The Island Def Jam Music Group. 1998


----------



## Meanderer

FIRE ANT COLONY.....around the bend!     

_Anthill Art_


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> FIRE ANT COLONY.....around the bend!
> 
> _Anthill Art_


Now _THAT_ is really interesting!  People have so much imagination, don't they. (I hope he got the queen.)


----------



## Meanderer

Uncle Monk "Round The Bend"


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

*For all you lawn freaks..... to help you through the Winter months.....Around the bend! *

*"A LEGO man mows his LEGO lawn, endlessly pushing a LEGO lawn mower. This kinetic sculpture was created by Jason Allemann, aka JK Brickworks, and can be powered by hand crank or motor".*


----------



## Meanderer

Melbourne Contemporary Choir hits public transport with their version of "Don't Worry About Me" ..._around the bend_!






MCCHOIR is delighted to be invited back by the City of Manningham to perform at the annual Carols by Candelight again this year at Ruffey Park Friday Dec 15, 6-10PM. Last year was an amazing experience - performing in front of 10,000 carolers. This year is set to be bigger and better with new repertoire as well as some old favourites. It was a joy working with Musical Director Michael Thompson and the band last year and the choir is really looking forward to seeing the year out with a bang (literally - the fireworks are amazing).


----------



## Meanderer

Carl's Corners, Texas....better known as Willie Nelson Truck Stop.......Around the bend!


----------



## Meanderer

Johnny Cash-Chattanooga City Limit Sign....around the bend!


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> FIRE ANT COLONY.....around the bend!
> 
> _Anthill Art_



Fascinating! I'd love to have that sculpture.


----------



## Meanderer

Around The Bend - the most beautiful love song from the 50's


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Anthony, our Church Custodian will be retiring.....around the bend.  Some years back, around the time of Harvest Festival in late September, I found and printed a copy of "Diary of a Church Mouse", a poem by John Betjeman.  I printed a copy and hung it in the custodian's domain, for Tony to read.  Here it is for you.


----------



## Meanderer

*The Plymouth Hero You Should Really Be Thankful for This Thanksgiving*

Without Edward Winslow, we probably wouldn’t even be celebrating the holiday


----------



## NancyNGA

Glad you mentioned porch.  Here's a picture I've been saving, for sometime _around the bend_. No room to sit, but they're waiting for company.  I see a fiddle, guitar, and possibly a mandolin. 

Location: WV;  Date: unknown.


----------



## Meanderer

That second floor porch looks a little shaky!  Being held up by 2x2s??  An accident waiting to happen. Hope they're not planning to do any clogging!


----------



## NancyNGA

I've noticed how a lot of old houses around that era have picket fences very close to the house. To keep the chickens out, maybe???


----------



## Meanderer

NancyNGA said:


> I've noticed how a lot of old houses around that era have picket fences very close to the house. To keep the chickens out, maybe???


"Since early colonial times in America, white picket fences have been installed to accent and protect homes. The classic design used locally found wood or round stakes and was installed to keep animals and kids in the yard and potential intruders out".


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Justin Townes Earle - 'Round the Bend' (Live at 3RRR)


----------



## Meanderer

Men and women sitting on and in front of a porch in 1912. (Independence Day?)




No one in the upper deck!...maybe they had to crawl out the wind'er?


----------



## NancyNGA

Rum Creek, Logan County, West Virginia, 1906---a porch around a bend---with a picket fence.


----------



## Meanderer

NancyNGA said:


> Rum Creek, Logan County, West Virginia, 1906---a porch around a bend---with a picket fence.



The gent on the right seems to have a two man saw over his shoulder.


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> The gent on the right seems to have a two man saw over his shoulder.


The fence is just a little "high."  Maybe that's what they are fixin' to fix.


----------



## Meanderer

Of all the songs Johnny Cash has sung, this stands out as different.  
John is taking us around the bend....down there, by the train...where the train runs slow.


----------



## Meanderer

Around the Bend....


----------



## Meanderer

Back..... around the bend of history....




"President John F. Kennedy was visiting NASA headquarters for the first time, in 1961. While touring the facility, he introduced himself to a janitor who was mopping the floor and asked him what he did at NASA. The janitor replied, “I’m helping put a man on the moon!”​


----------



## NancyNGA

Muleshoe Bend, Colorado River, Glen Canyon, Arizona


----------



## Meanderer

Bent van Looy - Round the Bend


----------



## Denise1952

*Bend in the River w/James Stewart

Especially loved this one, mostly filmed in Oregon, my Home-State

<span style="color:#800000;"><strong>



*


----------



## Meanderer

Steel rails, chasing sunshine round the bend
Winding through the trees, like a ribbon in the wind
I don't mind not knowing what lies down the track
Cause I'm Looking out ahead, to keep my mind from turning back


----------



## Meanderer

Scrooge and The Stars, Around The Bend

Scrooge and the Stars was a production made by Rich Little, whos does all the voices.  This was released four months after the death of JFK, whose voice was later replaced.  






“My Fellow Canadians”, Rich Little’s “Spoof on Canadians in High Places” which Capitol Records of Canada, Ltd. released in March of 1963, presented Rich as the foremost comedy impersonator in this country. The unusually large number of voices that he performed in that LP, all of which were Canadian, is topped in this, his newest release".

"Twenty-two personalities, of international fame are impersonated here in the perennial portrayal of Dickens’ “A Christmas Carol”. (Audio Only)


----------



## Meanderer

"Around the Next Bend" (original song) by Bill Bruedigam


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Looking back....around the bend, to hear .........John Denver at the Australian Bicentennial in 1988


----------



## Meanderer

Round The Bend Of The Road (2008 Remastered Version) · Paul Robeson


----------



## rgp

Meanderer said:


>



 Don't get wrong....I like the guy, and thought the show was pretty good but.......

    This coming from a guy who made his fortune & fame talking......mostly *about other people* who _*actually worked.........
*_


----------



## Meanderer

rgp said:


> Don't get wrong....I like the guy, and thought the show was pretty good but.......
> 
> This coming from a guy who made his fortune & fame talking......mostly *about other people* who _*actually worked.........
> *_


He is what he is.

Mike Rowe’s Resume

Bio - Mike Rowe


----------



## Meanderer

Today is December 7, 2017


----------



## Meanderer

Ravens 'Round the Bend'


----------



## Meanderer

Drivin' South, around the bend.....Alan Jackson, singing "The Little Man"!


----------



## Meanderer

Ina, one of our old friends, has just passed away and has passed on, around the eternal bend.  Freddy Fender was one of her favorite singers and this song was one she liked.  Bless you, Ina!


----------



## CeeCee

Here is another favorite of hers...


----------



## Meanderer

Let me add this one....


----------



## Meanderer

Take a 'Sleigh Ride' and dream of a White Christmas .....around a West Virginia bend!


----------



## Meanderer

The Year I Bought Every Family In Town, A New Car (by Jim)

I don’t like to “toot my own horn”….but….the year 2012 was coming to a close. It had been a good year and as I thought about our little town, I had the idea that since most of the folks had old cars or none at all, I would do something about it. 

Then and there I promised myself that I would park a new car in front of every house! Now as I said our town is very small, and the townsfolk are a quiet bunch. They are quite happy, just to be here! Truth be told, they don't drive much to speak of, and the little train still comes through town on occasion, so just maybe this idea would perk up the whole town.

So, one cold December day, five years ago, I headed out to buy 12 new cars. The very first place I stopped at had what I wanted. A twelve pack of metal die-cast cars. A real variety of colors and styles....something for everyone! They were a bargain too...it is only modesty that keeps me from disclosing the total sticker price! 

Well, when I got them back to town, first thing I had to do was to collect and dispose of the old cars, and very carefully divvy up the new "wheels" in a way that would be pleasing to all. After I had finished, I stood back and I found out that I had been right...It did perk up the whole town. Well it will be five years since then, and I have not heard a word of complaint...or thanks for that matter, but the act was meant to be anonymous after all. They all still have low mileage, and their new car shine...especially when the tree lights are turned on!

Oh, and I almost forgot...I had a little left in the kitty...enough to buy a new school bus for the town's little school! All in all, the Christmas of 2012 was one of the Town's best! .....and Oprah had nothing to do with it!


----------



## Meanderer

With a new year, comes many new adventures. Who knows what's around the bend?

Runaway Angel- Around The Bend


----------



## Meanderer

Around the bend.....Canadian folk singer Jesse Ferguson performs Christmas carol, "O Little Town of Bethlehem"


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer

Jack Webb - Try A Little Tenderness - 1958


----------



## Meanderer

*Christmas At Last*

... Christmas ... at last ... has come our way again. . ..... a fiery comet ... paying its yearly visit. Come in ... set a spell. Somewhere, under this pile of shiny stuff .... Jesus, Mary and Joseph still tell their story. God still shows His Glory .... The holy fires still burn ... our hearts still yearn ... for Him. 


We still come... to worship Him. The world seems content to buy ... and sell! .... to laugh and yell ... amid the swell of sin. 
Over the din ... the still-bright message of the angels, pierce the darkness still! At the center of its molten core ..... Jesus still implores .... come unto me! 


Empty your 'bigger barns' of Christmas things to pack away ..... store Christmas in your heart to stay .... and live it day by day. Don't wait for the Christmas comet to come to you ... ride it home ... to God.


----------



## Meanderer

Around the bend to Bethlehem....

The Christmas Story
From the Gospel of St. Luke


ND it came to pass in those days, that there went out a decree from Caesar Augustus, that all the world should be taxed. (And this taxing was first made when Cyrenius was governor of Syria.) And all went to be taxed every one into his own city. And Joseph also went up from Galilee, out of the city of Nazareth, into Judea, unto the city of David, which is called Bethlehem; (because he was of the house and lineage of David To be taxed with Mary his espoused wife, being great with child. And so it was, that, while they were there, the days were accomplished that she should be delivered. And she brought forth her firstborn son, and wrapped him in swaddling clothes, and laid him in a manger; because there was no room for them in the inn. And there were in the same country shepherds abiding in the field, keeping watch over their flock by night. And, lo, the angel of the Lord came upon them, and the glory of the Lord shone round about them: and they were sore afraid. And the angel said unto them, Fear not: for, behold, I bring you good tidings of great joy, which shall be to all people. For unto you is born this day in the city of David a Saviour, which is Christ the Lord. And this shall be a sign unto you; Ye shall find the babe wrapped in swaddling clothes, lying in a manger.





And suddenly there was with the angel a multitude of the heavenly host praising God, and saying, Glory to God in the highest, and on earth peace, good will toward men.  And it came to pass, as the angels were gone away from them into heaven, the shepherds said one to another, Let us now go even unto Bethlehem, and see this thing which is come to pass, which the Lord hath made known unto us.  And they came with haste, and found Mary, and Joseph, and the babe lying in a manger.  And when they had seen it, they made known abroad the say¬ing which was told them concerning this child.
And all they that heard it wondered at those things which were told them by the shepherds.  But Mary kept all these things, and pondered them in her heart.  And the shepherds returned, glorifying and praising God for all the things that they had heard and seen, as it was told unto them.




Glory to God in the Highest, and on earth Peace, Good Will toward MEN
​


----------



## Meanderer

Looking back....around the bend....A 1915 Resolution....


----------



## Meanderer

Chuck Berry With Bruce Springsteen & The E Street Band - Johnny B. Goode


----------



## Meanderer

Gov't Mule - Dreams & Songs....around the bend! ....Revolution Come... Revolution Go out now.


----------



## Meanderer

A lot of living to do....around the bend


----------



## Meanderer

Kenny Chesney - Don't Blink.....life goes faster than you think!


----------



## Meanderer

*Encore Performance:* Tom Rigney's Flambeau plays AROUND THE BEND on the New Year's Caribbean Cruise


----------



## Meanderer

John Fahey - Steamboat Gwine Round Da Bend


----------



## Meanderer

Thoughts for 2018

*Around The bend*

I know that this isn't much
Just a few words in a rhyme
But I hope this cheers you up
And makes this worth your time
When the world seems against you
And all you see is grey
When all the good seems far and few
I only have one thing to say
Always treasure your life
Look forward to what's around the bend
Even when nothing goes right
Bad things aren't set in cement

Alex Kult


----------



## Meanderer

A BRAND new racetrack (VIDEO) will join the 2018 Supercars calendar with The Bend Motorsport Park confirmed as the sport’s second event in South Australia.


----------



## Meanderer

Its a Narrowboat Life - Around the Bend

Latest News and updates from Narrowboat Destiny. In this Episode we see the installed Cratch Board and Window. See a new project to improve the stern.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

TV SHOW THEME SONGS LIP SYNC .....Around the Bend!


----------



## Meanderer

Ajja & Cosmosis - Around The Bend


----------



## NancyNGA

Ruth Glacier ice flow, Alaska ... 2 miles wide, around the bend


----------



## Meanderer

Flight of the Falcon!  ....this one's for you, Falcon!nthego:


----------



## Meanderer

Joe Namath looks back.....around the bend...... on his friendships with many of the most popular celebrities from his football playing days, including Mickey Mantle, Johnny Carson, Frank Sinatra and Elvis Presley.


----------



## Meanderer

Joe Namath reflects on his relationship with the legendary University of Alabama football coach, Bear Bryant, including coach Bryant’s intimidating discipline.


----------



## Meanderer

What happens when Ray Charles, Jerry Lee Lewis, Fats Domino and Ron Wood show up.....around the bend?!!
Daily Motion Video


----------



## Meanderer

"Dead Man's Curve" ~ Jan & Dean





"Dead Man's Curve" is a 1964 hit song by Jan and Dean detailing a teen street race gone awry. It reached number eight on the Billboard Hot 100 singles chart".

"According to the song, the race starts at Sunset and Vine between a Corvette Sting Ray and a Jaguar XKE, traveling on West Sunset Blvd. going west, passing North La Brea Ave., North Crescent Heights Blvd., and North Doheny Dr. The original Schwab's Drug Store was located just east of Crescent Heights on Sunset. The North Whittier Drive curve, a nearly 90° right turn traveling west on Sunset Boulevard just past North Whittier Drive, is dead man's curve. Jan Berry, of Jan & Dean, would later have a near-fatal incident in 1966 when he crashed his own Sting Ray into a parked truck on North Whittier Drive outside a house once owned by Roman Polanski near dead man's curve.

" 'Dead Man's Curve' was so dangerous because it bows to the outside, and centrifugal force draws cars coming down the hill into the oncoming lane if they're moving too fast. Mel Blanc, who was the voice of Bugs Bunny and many other Looney Tunes characters, was seriously injured in a crash there on January 24, 1961. Roger Christian was a huge fan of Blanc, and his injury gave him the initial idea for the song".

"The song was written by Brian Wilson, Artie Kornfeld, Roger Christian and Jan Berry at Brian Wilson's mother's house in Santa Monica. It's regarded as a teenage tragedy song, one of the most popular of all time. The song ends with the driver of the Sting Ray relating his last memories of the ill-fated race to a doctor. Crash-like sounds as well as screeching brakes are heard in the song. 'Deadman's Curve' was used as the title for the 1978 biographical nationally televised movie about Jan and Dean.T"

"Berry suffered permanent brain damage in the crash, but did recover well enough to resume performing with Dean Torrence starting in 1978. He died of a seizure on March 26, 2004".


----------



## Meanderer

*Seth Avett sings..."In The Curve"*

"I walked from the ashes, with just a few scratches....my crucifix,warm on my neck".


----------



## Meanderer

The String Cheese Incident - Good Times 'Round the Bend - Red Rocks 2007


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

*Steamboat Round The Bend and the Great Steamboat Race*

Steamboat Round the Bend - The Boats  (MORE PICTURES)


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

I found the still pictures (IN LINK) of the boat race taken from the ground, showing the people, more interesting in detail than the modern day video taken from the air.  There may have been 15 steamboats in the race, I am not sure.


----------



## NancyNGA

A 1954 photo taken at the 100th anniversary celebration of Horseshoe Curve (probably colorized?)


----------



## Meanderer

NancyNGA said:


> A 1954 photo taken at the 100th anniversary celebration of Horseshoe Curve (probably colorized?)
> 
> View attachment 47456



Great photo, Nancy.  I was there in the early sixty's  and saw the curve filled with new automobiles....and didn't have a camera.

"During the 1954 celebration of the centennial of the opening of Horseshoe Curve, a night photo was arranged by Sylvania Electric Products using 6,000 flashbulbs and 31 miles (50 km) of wiring to illuminate the area.[28] The event also commemorated the 75th anniversary of the incandescent light bulb".


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## maggiemae

Maybe they should think about that on 285 in Atlanta...people could get to work quicker! LOL


----------



## Meanderer

Around the bend......Take a Ride with Popcorn Sutton


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> Maybe they should think about that on 285 in Atlanta...people could get to work quicker! LOL



Around a bend on part of I-285 in Atlanta, with a trace of SNOW, NO ACCIDENTS, and just ONE ambulance....so far.


----------



## Meanderer

Here's the LINK for the Steamboat pictures again, and the audio of a CD I have called Riverboat Shuffle.  18 songs on the Mississippi River.


----------



## Meanderer

Around the bend, in Southern Sweden......
Ingvar Kamprad of Elmtaryd, Agunnaryd, Sweden died at the age of 91.

"In a statement on Sunday, Ikea said that Mr Kamprad had "peacefully passed away at his home".

"He worked until the very end of his life, staying true to his own motto that most things remain to be done," it added. Mr Kamprad eventually stepped down from the company's board in 2013, at the age of 87".

"Ingvar Kamprad was a great entrepreneur of the typical southern Swedish kind - hardworking and stubborn, with a lot of warmth and a playful twinkle in his eye," the company said".

"His company's designs became popular in part because of their simplicity and value".

"Mr Kamprad is reported to have come up with the idea of flat-pack furniture after watching an employee remove the legs from a table in order to fit it into a customer's car".


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer

In the "Horse Drawn Vehichle" thread, Nancy posted a video LINK showing Ice Harvesting, in Monroe County, at Pocono Manor, Pennsylvania in 1919. Included was information on Ice: 

*ICE...*
"Ice is water frozen into a solid state. It can appear transparent or opaque bluish-white color..."

"Ice appears naturally in forms of snowflakes, hail, icicles, ice spikes and candles, glaciers, pack ice, frost, and polar ice caps...

"The molecules in solid ice may be arranged in numerous different ways, called phases, depending on the temperature and pressure. Typically, ice is the phase known as ice Ih, which is the most abundant of the varying solid phases on Earth's surface The most common phase transition to ice Ih occurs when liquid water is cooled below 0°C (273.15K, 32°F) at standard atmospheric pressure. It can also deposit from vapour with no intervening liquid phase, such as in the formation of frost...

"Ice has long been valued as a means of cooling. In 400 BC Iran, Persian engineers had already mastered the technique of storing ice in the middle of summer in the desert. The ice was brought in during the winters from nearby mountains in bulk amounts, and stored in specially designed, naturally cooled refrigerators, called yakhchal (meaning ice storage). This was a large underground space (up to 5000 m³) that had thick walls (at least two meters at the base) made of a special mortar called sārooj, composed of sand, clay, egg whites, lime, goat hair, and ash in specific proportions, and which was known to be resistant to heat transfer. This mixture was thought to be completely water impenetrable. The space often had access to a qanat, and often contained a system of windcatchers which could easily bring temperatures inside the space down to frigid levels on summer days. The ice was used to chill treats for royalty.

"There were thriving industries in 16/17th century England whereby low lying areas along the Thames estuary were flooded during the winter, and ice harvested in carts and stored inter-seasonally in insulated wooden houses as a provision to an icehouse often located in large country houses, and widely used to keep fish fresh when caught in distant waters. This was allegedly copied by an Englishman who had seen the same activity in China. Ice was imported into England from Norway on a considerable scale as early as 1823.

"In the United States, the first cargo of ice was sent from New York City to Charleston, South Carolina in 1799, and by the first half of the 19th century, ice harvesting had become big business. Frederic Tudor, who became known as the "Ice King," worked on developing better insulation products for the long distance shipment of ice, especially to the tropics; this became known as the ice trade.

"Trieste sent ice to Egypt, Corfu, and Zante; Switzerland sent it to France; and Germany sometimes was supplied from Bavarian lakes. Until recently, the Hungarian Parliament building used ice harvested in the winter from Lake Balaton for air conditioning.

"Icehouses were used to store ice formed in the winter, to make ice available all year long, and early refrigerators were known as iceboxes, because they had a block of ice in them. In many cities, it was not unusual to have a regular ice delivery service during the summer. The advent of artificial refrigeration technology has since made delivery of ice obsolete.

"Ice is still harvested for ice and snow sculpture events. A swing saw is used to get ice for the Harbin International Ice and Snow Sculpture Festival each year from the frozen surface of the Songhua River. Many ice sculptures are made from the ice.

Commercial production

"Ice is now produced on an industrial scale, for uses including food storage and processing, chemical manufacturing, concrete mixing and curing, and consumer or packaged ice. Most commercial ice makers produce three basic types of fragmentary ice: flake, tubular and plate, using a variety of techniques. Large batch ice makers can produce up to 75 tons of ice per day.

"Ice production is a large business; in 2002, there were 426 commercial ice-making companies in the United States, with a combined value of shipments of $595,487,000...

"Pocono Manor Historic District is a national historic district located in Pocono Township and Tobyhanna Township, Monroe County, Pennsylvania. It encompasses 75 contributing buildings, 1 contributing site, 4 contributing structures, and 4 contributing objects on the historic resort of Pocono Manor. The resort community was established in 1902, and includes an Inn, recreational complex, and dependent cottage community. The cottage community was originally developed by Quakers and the cottages reflect popular early-20th century architectural styles including Stick/eastlake, Shingle Style, and Bungalow / American Craftsman...."


----------



## NancyNGA

Artist's sketch of the inside of an old ice warehouse.  Notice the channels going up the walls.  There are slats across at certain levels.  I bet that's to move that platform up higher as need be. So much work involved to provide ice.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Beyond The Bend - Elvis Presley [HD]


----------



## NancyNGA

_Around the Bend_ (on a skateboard)


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Walden Kindle Quotes

I have been enjoying my Kindle fire 7, a Christmas gift from my daughter.  I have been learning from scratch, how to use it, and am reading only free books for now.  I am currently using bookgorilla.com, to choose from their daily email.  I have been enjoying westerns, mostly.  Right now I am reading Walden, by Henry Thoreau.

I decided to share a few quotes from his book, as I wander around the next bend:

1. "One generation abandons the enterprises of another like stranded vessels".

2. "Hippocrates has even left directions how we should cut our nails; that is, even with the ends of the fingers, neither shorter nor longer".


----------



## Meanderer

"Bob Dylan recorded this English folk song over six times for Columbia in 1970. This track would not be released until 2013 on the Bootleg Series, Vol. 10, "Another Self Portrait." Watch the official music video for "Pretty Saro" now". 

Bob Dylan - Pretty Saro


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

More Hank Thoreau quotes:






# 3  But I would say to my fellows, once for all, as long as possible live free and uncommitted.  It makes but little difference whether you are committed to a farm or the county jail.


#4  The morning wind forever blows, the poem of Creation is uninterrupted; but few are the ears that hear it.  Olympus is but the outside of the earth everywhere.


#5   All memorable events, I should say, transpire in morning time and in a morning atmosphere.


----------



## Meanderer

Come Monday - Jimmy Buffett


Jimmy Buffett's classic - Come Monday with a never before seen introduction from the man himself.


----------



## Meanderer

Up Around The Bend: a visual song  (VIDEO)

"Up Around the Bend is a trip around a fence that divide two realities. It is a ride around a military US Aeronaval Base located in a little village in the south of Spain (Rota, Cadiz). A simple road trip builds a piece that rarely strives the formal beauty, calling to mind to Jim Jarmusch and other classic american authors".


----------



## Meanderer

Another Henry D. Thoreau quote:





“My days were not days of the week, bearing the stamp of any heathen deity, nor were they minced into hours and fretted by the ticking of a clock; for I lived like the Puri Indians, of whom it is said that "for yesterday, today, and tomorrow they have only one word, and they express the variety of meaning by pointing backward for yesterday forward for tomorrow, and overhead for the passing day."


----------



## Vega_Lyra




----------



## Meanderer

Encore performance


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Vega_Lyra




----------



## Meanderer

45 Manly Hobbies......around the bend!

Very outdated.....maybe belongs in the humor section!layful:


----------



## Meanderer

"You fall, you rise, you make mistakes, you live, you learn.
You're human, not perfect. You've been hurt, but you're alive.
Think of what a precious privilege it is to be alive – to breathe,
to think, to enjoy, and to chase the things you love. Sometimes there is
sadness in our journey, but there is also lots of beauty. We must keep
putting one foot in front of the other even when we hurt,
for we will never know what is waiting for us
just around the bend"...


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Yesterday, 02/20/18, Rev Billy Graham passed around the eternal bend, into Eternity!  This video looks back to 11/07/17, on his 99th Birthday!


----------



## Meanderer

Crowsnest Pass


----------



## Meanderer

Bob & Ray - The slow talker


----------



## Meanderer

Motorized Bike pulled over by police


----------



## Meanderer

Looks like a Cook-out is waiting around the bend!


----------



## Meanderer

Sailing around the bend!

Sailing (Reggae version) Bill Spencer Lorna Rowe


----------



## Meanderer

Around the bend.....Lincoln and his music!





"In 1862, Adelina Patti sang "Home Sweet Home" for President and Mrs. Lincoln. The remarkable thing about this is that Patti lived into the first two decades of the 20th century and due to the invention of phonograph recordings, we still can hear the song heard by Lincoln in the same, if older, voice".


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer

"Crying inside" - Nick Lowe - Outpost in the Burbs - Montclair, NJ - Oct 14 2017


----------



## Meanderer

Nick Lowe - 'I'm a Sensitive Man' Acoustic


----------



## Meanderer

I have been absent from the forum more than usual, these past few weeks. My Wife who has had imbalance issues for 5 years, had a small (under 4cm), contained, stage 1 tumor removed from her lung, laproscopically.  All went well, and tests indicate no other cancer in her, and no chemo will be needed.  She has been home fora week and is recovering slowly, but surely. 

Her best friend from 3rd grade, who has been her closest friend over the years, sent a magnificent arrangement of variegated lilies, that are yet to bloom.  Around the bend.....by Easter they should be a sight to behold!


----------



## Meanderer

What We Can Learn About Life From A Potato, Eggs, And Coffee


----------



## Meanderer

*Nick Lowe - "House For Sale"*


----------



## Meanderer

Ron DiCianni - The Resurrection Mural


----------



## RadishRose

I do thank God your wife is all right!

And yes, that bouquet, lovely green will be spectacular round the bend.

Happy Easter, Mr. and Mrs. Meanderer!  :love_heart:


----------



## Meanderer

Flowers are opening today, maybe more will open by Easter!  Happy Easter!


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## RadishRose

ohhh Asiatic lilies! They smell divine.


----------



## Meanderer

The Black Crowes - Girl From The North Country - 8/2/2008 - Newport Folk Festival (Official)


----------



## Meanderer

Willie Nelson, Merle Haggard - Making of Django and Jimmie


----------



## Meanderer

John Fahey - Steamboat Gwine Round Da Bend


----------



## Meanderer

Comin' Round the Bend by Valerie Loop


----------



## NancyNGA

Canadian Pacific Railway, northern Ontario (around the bend...)


----------



## Meanderer

NancyNGA said:


> Canadian Pacific Railway, northern Ontario (around the bend...)



I wonder who has the job of trimming back those trees....YIKES!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Meanderer said:


> I wonder who has the job of trimming back those trees....YIKES!



You need the right tool for the job!


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> I wonder who has the job of trimming back those trees....YIKES!


----------



## Meanderer

*"Put a Bend in the road....I'm growing tired of straight lines"!
*
Chris Cornell - Bend In The Road [Lyrics On Screen]


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Your future will always be around the bend......


----------



## Meanderer

Around the bend......the Bad Boys of Summer

"Guards with semi-automatic assault rifles pace before the razor wire. Their eyes are trained on the men below: gangbangers, thieves, and murderers who converge on a dusty diamond inside the yard.A man who killed his wife stands on the pitcher's mound. A jailhouse gladiator squats behind the plate. A dope dealer turned preacherman coaches from the dugout. Behind the backstop, the Aryan Brotherhood, the Nuestra Familia and the Crips and Bloods look on. This is San Quentin baseball".


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer, have you ever seen the 2003 movie "Around the Bend?"  It has some pretty bad reviews, but I don't always believe reviews. 

_"Christopher Walken has become so expert at finely tuned walk-ons that he rarely stays around for a whole movie. His cameos are like the prize in a Cracker Jack box: You don't buy the ticket to see Walken, but you keep rummaging around for him. In "Around the Bend," he has a role big enough to move around inside, and he reminds us what a very good actor he is. The movie, unfortunately, doesn't really work...."_


----------



## Meanderer

NancyNGA said:


> Meanderer, have you ever seen the 2003 movie "Around the Bend?"
> 
> Around the Bend - Trailer
> 
> It has some pretty bad reviews, but I don't always believe reviews.
> 
> _"Christopher Walken has become so expert at finely tuned walk-ons that he rarely stays around for a whole movie. His cameos are like the prize in a Cracker Jack box: You don't buy the ticket to see Walken, but you keep rummaging around for him. In "Around the Bend," he has a role big enough to move around inside, and he reminds us what a very good actor he is. The movie, unfortunately, doesn't really work...."_
> 
> I think I've recently become a Christopher Walken fan, after reading some about him, and watching his "unusual" dance video.  (I don't watch many movies, but did see The Deer Hunter. )
> 
> Originally for Weapon of Choice by Fatboy Slim



No, Nancy, I haven't seen the movie.


----------



## Meanderer

Earth Day is just around the bend!


----------



## Meanderer

The Reach of Speech....just around the bend....


The Reach of Speech  By Jim

…we note the first word….and the last…aghast.  A thousand yaps are worth one pic…we love to squawk.  
At first we imitate adult’s …baby talk….later please them with a word…of our own.

Never taught to listen…ever.  For now, our words do not…fall on deaf ears…this will go on for years. 
Until one day we speak alone…in company with other’s words…mixing as one…noise.  Boys will be noise.

…at last we find a can of ‘word polish’….and apply with a tongue…liberally.  Vocally…we are “there”.  
Soon, we are skilled at speech…eager to talk…to teach …the world’s masses…gathered in classes.

Until comes old age…the last stage of …speech…. no longer within reach.  One day…what we have to say
becomes….irrelevant to the world’s ear.  Sad, but true…they do not want to hear me squawk…baby talk.


----------



## Meanderer

_*RAILROAD BRIDGE BLUES*_

Around the bend...."Ol'timey blues on the rusty railroad tracks..
Cool old iron bridge built looong ago"!


----------



## Meanderer

Blues Harp & Bottleneck Guitar Duet # 2 Blind Willie Johnson


----------



## Meanderer

"Ain't it funny how my brain slips away"....I thought the singer's name was Willie Nelson....


----------



## Meanderer

Frank Sinatra is Surprised by Don Rickles on Johnny Carson's Show, Funniest Moment


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Brian Auger Happiness Is Just Around The Bend @ Reigen, Vienna 2014


----------



## Meanderer

Cash and Nelson take turns on songs associated with each respective artist, usually with the other performing harmony or occasionally verses.  Willie breaks a string and borrows Johnny's.  Johnny says "That's the first time it has been played". * (43 minutes long and replays at 43:38)*

Country Classics Story tellers(johnny cash & willie nelson)


----------



## Meanderer

I Got You, Abe .....Thinking Lincoln at the Brooklyn Museum

“Think Lincoln.” That was the missive that Eugenie Tsai, contemporary-art curator at the Brooklyn Museum, sent out to her colleagues when the museum acquired a recent sculpture by Skylar Fein. The piece, Black Lincoln for Dooky Chase (2010), shows a silhouette of the 16th president superimposed on a menu board offering fried oysters, creole gumbo, and other treats. The board looks like the ones in Dooky Chase, a beloved New Orleans eatery, in olden times, before the restaurant was destroyed by Hurricane Katrina. (It was later rebuilt.) Fein, a New York native who has lived in New Orleans since 2005, says he was inspired by a trip a teenage Lincoln took to the city, the site of notorious slave markets, an experience that may have influenced his decision to issue the Emancipation Proclamation".


----------



## Meanderer

*Old geezer: Geezers, cars and style*

OLD GEEZER: GEEZERS, CARS AND STYLE....Around the bend!





"I am not sure this happens to every geezer, but it seems to me, that, as a bloke gets older, the size of his vehicle shrinks along with other parts of his body.

"You see guys like this everywhere – most noticeably at the supermarket. A once proud and confident man, who used to drive to the shops in his Holden, Falcon or Valiant, pulls up in something with a ridiculous name like ‘Vitz’ or ‘Demio’ or ‘Yaris’, and a throbbing 1.3 litre engine. The poor codger then makes sure Mum has the recycling bags and into Countdown they stagger.

"Countdown seems like an appropriate place for Vitzes and Yarises driven by the elderly and infirm, because there ain’t no New World thing going on".  MORE

ROB HARLEY IS ONE OF NEW ZEALAND'S TOP DOCUMENTARY MAKERS, AN AUTHOR, AND A HIGHLY INSPIRATIONAL SPEAKER. HE’S A WORLD RENOWNED STORY-TELLER, A SOMETIMES HARLEY-DAVIDSON RIDER AND A GREAT KIWI BLOKE.


----------



## Meanderer

Hanky Panky.....Around the bend!

As I get older, I still like to say to people "I am still at the age, where I get to dress myself"!  I turned 75 a few months ago, and some Sunday's when I am in church, folks will pay me a complement on how I am dressed.  (I clean up pretty good).  If it is a back-handed compliment, I have a reply ready for that: "I didn't know you guys worked on Sundays"?  When they ask "Whaddiamean", I answer "Arn't you the fashion Police"!  I've only used that twice... or once.

I learned how to dress from my Dad.  He also taught me how to pick my nose with my thumb....but that's another story.  Like men of his time, he always carried a clean white linen hanky.  Recently, I noticed that my supply of clean white linen hankies (CWLH) was getting low.  So I went and bought a new pack of 15 CWLH, and thought I did a SUPER job......until

I decided to collect my old faded white hankies (OFWH) to throw away...... and after finding two, inside my pants hanging up.....

I decided to check ALL my pants in the closets and folded in the drawers....  and found a total of FIFTEEN!  

How could I have dropped the ball here?


----------



## Meanderer

Matt Lauer interviews Don Knotts & Andy Griffith on The Today Show March 4, 1996


----------



## Meanderer

Rare Mayberry Cast Reunion on Nashville Now Pt 2


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Cow Cow Boogie - Ella Mae Morse & Liberace





"Ella Mae Morse was the sultry, swinging pop-jazz singer whose 1942 hit, ''Cow Cow Boogie,'' became the first million seller for Capitol Records and helped establish the label. This film clip is from a 1954 Liberace television show".


----------



## Meanderer

*My Mom's Motorcycle: My Rode Reel*

Around the bend....."My Mom's Motorcycle" by Douglas Gautraud
"This is a short film about how my mom became the owner of a motorcycle for the My Rode Reel competition. More deeply it is about how people use objects to connect with times, ideas, and people".


----------



## Meanderer

Beautiful In White - Shane Filan Offical HD


----------



## Meanderer

Hawaiian Wedding Song?/ Cathy Foy-Mahi & Yuzo Kayama


----------



## Meanderer

Jamaica Wedding


----------



## Meanderer

Scottish Wedding





A Classic Best Man Speech....Scottish Style....around the bend!


----------



## Meanderer

Latourell Falls Elopement Wedding Oregon


----------



## Meanderer

Clint Walker on becoming an actor


----------



## Meanderer

Blackie's last gunfight... one of my favorite Western scenes ever


----------



## Meanderer

Go ahead....make my COFFEE!

Clint Eastwood Sudden Impact Coffee


----------



## Meanderer

Around the bend with.......Roy Underhill: Moment with a Master


----------



## NancyNGA

So many to choose; so little time ... :shrug:


----------



## Meanderer

I Am What I Am - Official Anthem For The World Video - Gloria Gaynor


----------



## Meanderer

Gloria Gaynor - I Am What I Am.


----------



## Meanderer

"Daddy" by the Statler Brothers


----------



## Meanderer

Here's an article that I read this Father's Day morning, in the "noose-paper"!  Melissa McCart writes about her late Father, Ken.  How I Plan to honor my Dad this Father's Day


----------



## Meanderer

_*The Bend In The Road, L'estaque Artwork by Andre Derain*_


----------



## Meanderer

The Beatles - Don't Let Me Down





This is not the version of ‘Don’t Let Me Down’ heard on the single but the version from the Let It Be… Naked album – a composite of both versions that were performed on the roof of Apple in Savile Row


----------



## Meanderer

*John Fogerty-Up Around The Bend (Live)*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

_*Bob Dylan 2016 Nobel Lecture in Literature*_
"This lecture starts out a little stiff but it takes off when Dylan begins to share his understanding of three “grammar school” texts — Moby Dick, All Quiet on the Western Front, and The Odyssey — that have influenced his work. His voice becomes almost sing song at times. A few phrases and words from his own work pop up. His rambling scattershot intertwining of his personality with this great tradition becomes like its own example of how he might see himself as an artist. Like I said, it starts out stiff but really takes off — if you’re a Dylan fan. Worth a listen".


----------



## Meanderer

_*Robbie Robertson Talks About Bob Dylan and the Basement Tapes*_


----------



## Meanderer

*Join the parade, in style!*


----------



## Meanderer

Looking back to July 4th 1966, while stationed at Fort Dix NJ, I went with some buddies to Philly to see the sights. I remember the liberty bell, The Betsy Ross House and The American Wax Museum.






The Wax Museum doesn't seem to have survived in the PC World.  I remember especially Patrick Henry, with one arm raised (looking like he was screwing in a light bulb)   Betsy Ross's house had steep narrow stairways (to defend against intruders, using swords).  I remember seeing little black children rubbing their fingers over the crack in the Liberty Bell).


----------



## gumbud

seen the cavett - hitchcock show - very good and hitchock was funny and very open - and heh check out dick cavett as he interviews dozens and dozens of old hollywood stars - magical and they are all free on Utube


----------



## Meanderer

gumbud said:


> seen the cavett - hitchcock show - very good and hitchock was funny and very open - and heh check out dick cavett as he interviews dozens and dozens of old hollywood stars - magical and they are all free on Utube



Alfred came across as quite a humorous guy, and I also realized that he just may have been the original "Man in Black"!  He also could have been the fifth Beatle!


----------



## gumbud

he was a skilled craftsman behind his camera and knew exactly what he wanted - a man of his times - he knew how to frighten us! but he was a joyous prankster and played expensive and outrageous pranks on his fellow actors


----------



## Meanderer

The talk of cigars in another thread, reminded me of a favorite poem by Robert Service


THE PRETTY LADY


He asked the lady in the train
If he might smoke: she smiled consent.
So lighting his cigar and fain
To talk he puffed away content,
Reflecting: how delightful are
Fair dame and fine cigar.


Then from his bulging wallet he
A photograph with pride displayed,
His charming wife and children three,
When suddenly he was dismayed
To hear her say: 'These notes you've got,
I want the lot.'


He scarcely could believe his ears.
He laughed: 'The money isn't mine.
To pay it back would take me years,
And so politely I decline.
Madame, I think you speak in fun:
Have you a gun ?'


She smiled. 'No weapon have I got,
Only my virtue, but I swear
If you don't hand me out the lot
I'll rip my blouse, let down my hair,
Denounce you as a fiend accurst . . .'
He told her: 'Do your worst.'


She did. Her silken gown she tore,
Let down her locks and pulled the cord
That stopped the train, and from the floor
She greeted engineer and guard:
'I fought and fought in vain,' she cried.
'Save me, I'm terrified !'


The man was calm; he stood aloof.
Said he: 'Her game you understand;
But if you doubt, behold the proof
Of innocence is in my hand.'
And as they stared into the car
They saw his logic in a flash . . .
Aloft he held a lit cigar
With two inches of ash.


----------



## Meanderer

*Experts find clues to Lincoln in his boots*
Perhaps most famous historic footwear

"LANDOVER (AP) "The flashlight beam lit up the dark interior of Abraham Lincoln's left boot, as if the inside of a tomb, and at the bottom was the smooth and shiny indentation made by the martyred president's heel".

"The odor of fine leather still clung to the top of the boot, where white cloth pull straps were sewed. When the light hit a maroon section of the hide, bootmaker Michael Anthony Carnacchi whispered: "Aha. There's your original color."

"A group of National Park Service curators and conservators craned to peer inside and, in a way, back in time, to the night in 1865 when Lincoln pulled on his boots and clomped to the carriage that took him to Ford's Theatre". (MORE)


----------



## Meanderer

_*Billy Crystal's Muhammad Ali tribute - 15 Rounds (1979)*_


----------



## Meanderer

1865 - 1870


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

*Will Ferrell as Harry Caray David Letterman*
*(STOPS at 4:07)*


----------



## Meanderer

John Fahey - Steamboat Gwine Round Da Bend


----------



## Meanderer

AROUND THE CURVE. Signed and inscribed by the author.
Grey, Josephine Clarke


----------



## Meanderer

Tom Hanks receives a Fiat 126p from Polish town

"What started as some light humour on the Twitter feed of Tom Hanks has resulted in the actor being gifted a fully restored Fiat 126p from a Polish town smitten with his posts."

"Hanks was visiting Hungary last fall where he came across a few random Fiat 126p cars just parked along the streets and took photos with them. He would jokingly lean up against the cars and caption the photos with “I am so excited about my new car!”






The car was finally shipped to Los Angeles this week with Polish airline LOT, where Hanks posed for a photo with it in the Polish consulate. Hanks couldn’t make it to Bielsko-Biala to meet Jaskolska and his other fans to pick up the car but he did send them a video message.


----------



## Meanderer

What happens if you put BRAKE FLUID in your gas tank?


----------



## Meanderer

Groucho Marx Classic - "Gonzalez-Gonzalez" - You Bet Your Life.....Around the bend!


----------



## Meanderer

Thanksgiving Dinner in a Machine Shop


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

The Beach Boys 1960's First Ever Performance UK


----------



## Meanderer

Rusty Deadlocked Vice - Perfect Restoration


----------



## Meanderer

Marty Robbins Singing 'The Bend In The River.'




A picture painted in song about the West and who better as an artist to paint it than Marty Robbins?


----------



## Meanderer

The Spirit of Christmas - Bend in the River Brass Band


----------



## Meanderer

Christmas in the Trenches Music Video


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Take a 'sleigh ride' and dream of a White Christmas (c)  Rainelle West Virginia


----------



## Meanderer

Christmas Swing

https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSIvwFh0Gt8hISrDom1Bp85IRzCqcHed  VhULxoUaiP18TeMn6bxrw


----------



## Meanderer

My Dear Acquaintance (A Happy New Year) by Peggy Lee (1960)


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea

I saw this on the news tonight!

https://bangordailynews.com/2019/01...t-ice-disc-in-maine-river-attracts-attention/


----------



## Meanderer

Speedway On Ice (1969)


----------



## Meanderer

_*El Coco - Cocomotion (Slayd5000)*_


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

_*Night Life*_
[


----------



## Meanderer

Randy Travis - Around the Bend Sizzle Reel


----------



## Meanderer

Jonathan Harris on being cast on "Lost in Space"


----------



## Meanderer

JOHN PRINE & RAMBLIN JACK ELLIOTT 1985


----------



## Meanderer

False Things You've Been Believing About Star Trek


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Around the bend, with Uncle Miltie!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Have a Blessed Easter!


----------



## Meanderer

Dirty Harry The Original


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

*The Story behind Irving Berlin’s “God Bless America”*

Irving Berlin’s “God Bless America”






_“I’d like to write a great peace song,” Irving Berlin told a journalist in 1938, “but it’s hard to do, because you have trouble dramatizing peace.”_

"Years before John Lennon or Bob Dylan were even born, Berlin took up the challenge of penning an anthem that would inspire his fellow men to live in harmony."


"The song wasn't without its critics. Certain Democrats called the song jingoistic, questioning why God should bless America and no other country, and what about separation of church and state? Others griped about Berlin’s pedigree. As a Russian Jew who immigrated to the U.S. in 1893, why should he speak for America? A prominent pastor in New York, Edgar Franklin Romig, grabbed headlines by calling the song a “specious substitute for religion.”

"One songwriter who didn’t like Berlin’s anthem was Woody Guthrie. It’s said that he got so fed up with hearing Kate Smith on the radio, he wrote a rebuttal in “This Land Is Your Land.” In the original version of Guthrie’s classic, he painted pictures of a desolate, corrupt country, ending each verse with “God blessed America for you and me.”

"As Cole Porter's daughter Mary Ellin Barrett said, “I came to understand that it wasn’t ‘God Bless America, land that we love.’ It was ‘God bless America, land that I love.’ It was an incredibly personal statement that my father was making, that anybody singing that song makes as they sing it. And I understood that that song was his ‘thank you’ to the country that had taken him in. It was the song of the immigrant boy who made good.”


----------



## Meanderer

Midnight in Paris - Opening Scene with Cole Porter


----------



## Meanderer

1969 Liberace Show Liberace & Jack Benny


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Not bad.....


----------



## Meanderer

Around the bend.......,we can work it out!


----------



## Meanderer

Hang on!


----------



## Meanderer

What happened to DON KNOTTS?


----------



## Meanderer

*Hooray for Hollywood*


----------



## Meanderer

David Morris - This Town 
*



*


----------



## Meanderer

Jørgen Leth: Andy Warhol Eating a Hamburger


----------



## Meanderer

Stop Motion Animation . The Presence in the Absence Short Film.mov


----------



## Meanderer

Halloween around the bend!


----------



## Meanderer

Jean Shepherd's America - Southern Gentleman


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


>


Thanks, Rose, that was great!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## treeguy64

Honey, when you BEND over, 
I see every bit of Christmas, 
And when you BEND back,
I'm looking right into the New Year!


----------



## Meanderer

Happiness Is Just Around The Bend


----------



## Meanderer

Mike Seeger's Just Around The Bend - Survival and Revival in Southern Banjo Styles (Trailer)


----------



## Meanderer

Just Around The Riverbend - Judy Kuhn


----------



## Meanderer

Prince, Tom Petty, Steve Winwood, Jeff Lynne and others -- "While My Guitar Gently Weeps"  at the 2004 Hall of Fame Inductions. http://rockhall.com/


----------



## Meanderer

Believe it or not Christmas is just around the bend!

"Bing's first one-hour Christmas Special for TV was broadcast on ABC on Dec. 11, 1961. Filmed on location, Bing wanders the streets of London encountering Terry Thomas, Marion Ryan, Dave King, Shirley Bassey and British street musicians, plus Bob Hope (in drag) who was in London to film "Road to Hong Kong." With original commercials. This excerpt includes the opening, Bob Hope sequence and closing Christmas song, the only one in the show. It was the first time Bing sang WHITE CHRISTMAS on TV, although the song and Bing on TV were already Christmas traditions from yearly showings of Holiday Inn and White Christmas. "

Bing Crosby’s First Christmas Show


----------



## treeguy64

Meanderer said:


> Stop Motion Animation . The Presence in the Absence Short Film.mov


Uh, what???


----------



## Meanderer

Around The World - Stop Motion Animation


----------



## Meanderer

Back around the bend....when we were surprised by grace.

Ving Rhames gives his Golden Globe to Jack Lemmon (1998)


----------



## Meanderer

Turkey day is just around the next bend!  Enjoy!


----------



## charry




----------



## Meanderer

Around the curves.....!


----------



## Meanderer

*Retro-futuristic art exhibit opens in Pittsburgh International Airport: “Fraley’s Robot Repair” 2015 (LINK)*





Artist Toby Atticus Fraley wrote in to share his latest project with us – a crowdfunded exhibit that is open in Pittsburg International Airport called Fraley’s Robot Repair. Here’s some more information from pitairport.com:


----------



## Meanderer

Outside the Vienna Cafe?


----------



## Meanderer

I know Christmas is only a few days away, but I have been singing this song today, and want to share it. 

Arthur Godfrey- I'm Looking Over A Four Leaf Clover


----------



## Meanderer

*Story From Pioneer Days Illustrates The True Christmas Spirit! *

Christmas Eve 1881 (Author Unknown)

"Pa never had much compassion for the lazy or those who squandered their means and then never had enough for the necessities. But for those who were genuinely in need, his heart was as big as all outdoors. It was from him that I learned the greatest joy in life comes from giving, not from receiving."

"It was Christmas Eve 1881. I was fifteen years old and feeling like the world had caved in on me because there just hadn't been enough money to buy me the rifle that I'd wanted for Christmas. We did the  chores early that night for some reason. I just figured Pa wanted a little extra time so we could read in the Bible. "

"After supper was over I took my boots off and stretched out in front of the fireplace and waited for Pa to get down the old Bible. I was still feeling sorry for myself and, to be honest, I wasn't in much  of a mood to read Scriptures. But Pa didn't get the Bible, instead he bundled up again and went outside. I couldn't figure it out because we had already done all the chores. I didn't worry about it long though, I was too busy wallowing in self-pity.  Soon  Pa came back in.  It was a cold clear night out and there was ice in his beard. "Come on, Matt," he said. "Bundle up good, it's cold out tonight." I was really upset then. Not only wasn't I getting the rifle for Christmas, now Pa was dragging me out in the  cold, and for no earthly reason that I could see.  We'd already done all the chores, and I couldn't think of anything else that needed doing, especially not on a night like this.  But I knew Pa was not very patient at one dragging one's feet when he'd told  them to do something, so I got up and put my boots  back on and got my cap, coat, and mittens.  Ma gave me a mysterious smile as I opened the door to leave the house.  Something was up, but I didn't know what."  (CONTINUE)


----------



## Meanderer

The Christmas Road of Yesteryear



Belle Bishop

In our dreams we take a cutter And go dashing through the snow. While the silver bells are jingling as they did so long ago.

We are passing little farm homes with their friendly warmth and cheer. As we take a Christmas sleigh ride on the road called "Yesteryear."

Candles glow in every window, little gleams of Christmas light. Burning happy yuletide greetings, to the passer-by at night.

Big green wreaths and round red berries purchased at the general store. And that bit of pine and holly gaily decorate each door.

Gliding over crystal hilltops, we are brushing earth and sky, Near the stars that shine above us, near the farm homes drifting by.




Old red barns are still and sleeping with their mangers full of hay. And they whisper of a stable, long ago and far away.

Lo, they whisper of the Christ Child in His humble manger bed on that silent night of Christmas, when the star shone overhead.

Softly now we travel onward, down the road called "Yesteryear” toward a little home of gladness filled with Christmas love and cheer.

Softly now we pass the village with its church of gleaming white, with its steeple stretching skyward, on this blue and holy night.

In a moment all this stillness will be broken by the bells. Ringing out the Christmas message, over hills and over dells.

In our dreams we lift our voices as we reach the gates of home, and we carol up the pathway In the purple winter gloam.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Blessings in Disguise

"Many years ago, when the twentieth century and I were young, my father was pastor of the small Baptist church in Eatonton, the central Georgia birthplace of Joel Chandler Harris, creator of the legendary "Uncle Remus." Vile loved the town and the people, but Papa's salary of a hundred dollars a month was stretched past the breaking point for our family. We would have found it even harder to get by if Papa's brother Robert hadn't always sent us a five hundred dollar check on the first of December. In fact, all year we looked forward to that extra income."

"A small part of that windfall was always allocated for each of us at Christmas, and for weeks we planned what we most wanted to buy with our share."

"My seventh Christmas is the one I remember best. Uncle Robert's letter arrived on schedule. In our usual ritual. Mama and we children gathered around Papa's chair in the kitchen as he opened the envelope. But this time all was not as usual. Papa caught his breath quickly, then read in a shaky voice: " 'Dear George, It seems to me such an impersonal thing just to mail you a check at Christmas, so I'm sending gifts this year which I hope you will all enjoy. Love, Robert.' "



"Papa hid the dismay he must have been feeling. Mama couldn't help crying. Papa had a childlike faith in God to provide for his needs; oftener than not, God's provision was Mama. It was her worried-but expert management that helped answer his prayers. Now even she was helpless."

"The box with Uncle Robert's gifts arrived. We left it sealed and carried it into the parlor. For days we talked about what our gifts might be, and on Christmas morning we opened the box with unbridled hopes."

"Alas, our hopes were quickly dashed! The expensive, handsome gifts each and all missed the mark. I was a tomboy and I craved a pair of bloomers-that daring garment introduced by the suffragettes. My gift was a doll. A sissy one. Pudgy young Rob, marbles champ of the fifth grade, got a telescope."

"Papa had set his heart on new baptismal boots; his gift was a leisure jacket-and that was sad, because leisure was the one thing he had less of than money."

"Mama's gift was a shocker. She wanted one of the new electric motors for her sewing machine so she wouldn't have to power it with her foot. Her gift was a big, gleaming, super-elegant alligator handbag. Even I could see that she would look strange with a bag like the one the banker's wife carried to church."

"When the last present had been opened we sat with the gifts in our laps and bright wrappings around us, too stunned to speak. Finally Papa rose to his feet."

"Fannie, children," he said gently, "I'm sure we each feel that Uncle Robert hasn't understood our needs and wishes this Christmas, that he's disappointed us. But I'm afraid we are the ones who don't understand. As we all know, my brother is a bachelor. He's not blessed as we are with Mother and with one another at Christmas each year. I'm sure he must feel lonely at such a time, but he's gone shopping for us this year, tried to imagine what he would want for Christmas if he were a merry ten-year-old like Grace or a middle-aged parson like me. He has given from the heart."

"If we find our gifts a little apart from our usual interests, we can also find that they open new doors." Leading the way, he slipped the brocaded jacket over his faded sweater. "My leisure coat will inspire me to take more time away from my busy schedule."

"He suggested to us one by one how the gifts could bring a positive change to our lives. "Mildred's doll can lead her, we hope, to an interest in the domestic arts she'll need when her tree-climbing days are over. Rob's telescope can lift his eyes out of the playground sand for a look at the stars now and then."

"And turning to Mama, "Fannie dear, I'm sure you'll find your magnificent bag a welcome touch of elegance in what I'm afraid is a pretty dreary wardrobe."

"Each of us began to see our gifts and their giver with fresh vision. Love came into the room as an almost visible presence."

"Mama began exploring the alligator bag and describing its wonders. "There's a green suede lining and a little amber comb. Even a secret pocket with a snap!" She reached in a finger and drew out a bit of paper. It was crisp, folded and green. It was the five hundred dollar check!"

"Then Papa's voice rose in rich cadence, firm as if he'd been fully expecting a miracle. "Praise God from whom all blessings flow!" And we all joined in."

"It was the best of Christmases."

-Mildred Morris


----------



## Meanderer

Christmas at Last - by Me

…Christmas…at last…has come our way again.  ……a fiery comet …paying its yearly visit.  Come in …set a spell.   Somewhere, under this pile of shiny stuff….Jesus, Mary and Joseph still tell their story.

God still shows His Glory…. The holy fires still burn…our hearts still yearn…for Him.  We still come… to worship Him.  The world seems content to buy…and sell!  ….to laugh and yell…amid the swell of sin.

Over the din… the still-bright message of the angels, pierce the darkness still!    At the center of its molten core…..Jesus still implores….come unto me!

Empty your ‘bigger barns’ of Christmas things to pack away…..store Christmas in your heart to stay….and live it day by day.  Don’t wait for the Christmas comet to come to you…ride it home …to God.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

The New Year is just around the bend.....

Jesse Furguson


----------



## Meanderer

Ella Wheeler Wilcox, “The Year” (1910)
"If there is a New Year's Eve poem worth putting to memory, it is Ella Wheeler Wilcox's "The Year." This short and rhythmical poem sums up everything we experience with the passing of each year and it rolls off the tongue when recited."

What can be said in New Year rhymes,
That’s not been said a thousand times?
The new years come, the old years go,
We know we dream, we dream we know.
We rise up laughing with the light,
We lie down weeping with the night.
We hug the world until it stings,
We curse it then and sigh for wings.
We live, we love, we woo, we wed,
We wreathe our brides, we sheet our dead.
We laugh, we weep, we hope, we fear,
And that’s the burden of the year.

"If you get the opportunity, read Wilcox's “New Year: A Dialogue.” Written in 1909, it is a fantastic dialogue between 'Mortal' and 'The New Year' in which the latter knocks on the door with offers of good cheer, hope, success, health, and love."

"The reluctant and downcast mortal is finally lured in. It is a brilliant commentary on how the new year often revives us even though it is just another day on the calendar."


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

Chris Cornell - Bend In The Road [Lyrics On Screen]


----------



## Meanderer

I just learned today that there are two Kansas Cities.........






"There are two cities in the United States named Kansas City. Kansas City, Missouri (KCMO)  was incorporated in 1852, and Kansas City, Kansas (KCK) was incorporated 20 years later. Kansas City is not a bi-state city that grew past its borders like St Louis or Louisville, it is two separate cities that share a border."


----------



## RadishRose

Better late than never.

I hear they have crazy little women there......but I don't know which one.

You might take a train
You might take a plane
But if you have to walk
You better have good shoes


----------



## Meanderer

Gene Nelson - "Kansas City" - Scene from "Oklahoma!" - 1955 -


----------



## Meanderer

_Clint Eastwood Drives a GMC Typhoon__.....around the bend!_**

Fallon said that many people probably imagined him driving a! muscle car, which I think sounds about right. Eastwood seems like an AMX sort of guy to me, someone that won't take no shit from nobody.

But Eastwood doesn't drive a muscle car. He drives a truck that's faster than a Ferrari: The GMC Typhoon. When we tested the Typhoon _wayyyyy_ back in 1992, it got to 60 in 5.6 seconds and ran the 1/4 mile in 14.3 seconds. Maybe not fast by today's standards, but in the early 1990s that was a scorching time for anything, let alone a small SUV.

It's the perfect choice for Eastwood: Something that's distinctly American that can knock the socks off of almost anything from other countries. Fantastic.

*









*


----------



## Meanderer

“Abraham Lincoln was a man of steel nerves, clear mental grasp, stanch convictions, and adamantine will, though withal a man of the gentlest and kindest character; and his forbearance and patience were almost infinite”  Anthony Gross in his introduction of _Lincoln’s Own Stories

(I read somewhere, to the effect that he was strong like a steel wire, resilient, yet not breaking.)

_

_





1864 – by Mathew Brady_​

​


----------



## Meanderer

The long theatrical history of “Long Day’s Journey Into Night” essay by Neal Weaver  (LINK)





Publicity photo of Bradford Dillman, Jason Robards, Jr., Fredric March, and Florence Eldridge in the original stage production _Long Day’s Journey Into Night_.


----------



## Meanderer

A Fistful of Film Music (AUDIO LINKS)





Welcome to the definitive collection of original Ennio Morricone movie scores from Sergio Leone's classic "Dollars" trilogy.

Never before had a movie score set the mood and spirit for a series of films the way Morricone's did for these infamously named "Spaghetti Westerns." From the twangy guitars and whistling melodies, to the gruff vocal chants and fatalistic trumpets, music and the way it was used in film would never be the same again.

All film music samples are available in RealAudio® format and play best when using the latest RealPlayer.


----------



## Meanderer

The Story of the Three Little Pigs (LINK)
Joseph Jacobs


----------



## Meanderer

Chuck Yeager discussing air combat through WW2, Korea and Vietnam.  This footage came on VHS with the deluxe edition of Chuck Yeager's Air Combat flight simulation game in 1991.

*Chuck Yeager on Air Combat*


----------



## Meanderer

*Chuck Yeager 1991*


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

A view of part of the South Water Street freight depot of the Illinois Central Railroad and buildings in downtown Chicago on May 1, 1943                #

                                                Jack Delano / Library of Congress


----------



## Meanderer

The night is lit up by a giant Pabst Blue Ribbon sign above Chicago's South Water Street freight terminal in April 1943.                #

                                                Jack Delano / Library of Congress


----------



## Meanderer

_Meet Mr. Walker & Mr. Wheeler.....around the bend!_

_Goofy Motor Mania_


----------



## Meanderer

"Stephen Fry is and always was a sensational actor, however speaking German this well is truly amazing. Stephen Fry, Hugh Laurie, late Rik Mayal and The great Rowan Atkinson together in Blackadder goes forth were treasures to be hold for ever. British comedy at it’s BEST."  ....around the bend!

(Rare!) Stalag Luft (1993) - Stephen Fry
*



*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Katharine Hepburn, on the Dick Cavett Show


----------



## Pappy

Yikes......


----------



## Meanderer

Nat King Cole - "The Best Friend a Song Ever Had"!

The Jack Benny Program - "The Nat King Cole Show"





From Season 14 (1963-1964), broadcast January 21, 1964: Nat King Cole opens the show singing "Day In, Day Out." He exchanges some ribbing with Jack and performs "When I Fall in Love." Jack invites a few musicians from the orchestra to join him in his office to rehearse "Sweet Sue," a number they're going to perform with Cole. A fight between the musicians leaves the drummer out of commission, so Nat promises to have his cousin fill in. *On the show, the "cousin" is a five-year-old who can drum louder than Jack's violin solo.*

*James (JBJ) Bradley Jr.*







James Bradley Jr demonstrates Chuck Mangione's Land Of Make Believe


----------



## Meanderer

Around the bend with Bob & Don....Best Buds!


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> _Meet Mr. Walker & Mr. Wheeler.....around the bend!_
> 
> _Goofy Motor Mania_


Every driver should watch this early "road rage" piece. Oh, I still love cartoons. Imagine this great animation was done by hand?
Thanks, @Meanderer!


----------



## peppermint

Meanderer said:


> I might have gone fishing...... Nancy, I am not a fisherman, but did tag along for some fly fishing, while at Fort Dix NJ.  I found it boring.


I know Fort dix, NJ....Been there many times...To pick up my Dad when traveling from camp to camp...Mostly Camp Drum, NY...  He lived a
couple of miles East....


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> "Stephen Fry is and always was a sensational actor, however speaking German this well is truly amazing. Stephen Fry, Hugh Laurie, late Rik Mayal and The great Rowan Atkinson together in Blackadder goes forth were treasures to be hold for ever. British comedy at it’s BEST."  ....around the bend!
> 
> (Rare!) Stalag Luft (1993) - Stephen Fry
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOL,  "is there a parrot in here?".....

"Ja"!


----------



## Meanderer

Around the bend.......
Britain's royal line of succession (LINK)


----------



## Meanderer

Around the bend...with "James Bond"!

*Sean Connery: In His Own Words




*


----------



## Meanderer

*The World of **M.....*


----------



## Meanderer

HAPPY EASTER - 2020


----------



## Pappy

Happy Easter to all:


----------



## Meanderer

THE BELLED COYOTE by Robert Fletcher (1885-1972)





Robert Fletcher (1885 - 1972) was an engineer, writer, and poet. Born in Iowa, Bob moved to Montana when he was 23 to work as a surveyor. Some years later, he went to work for the Montana Highway Commission, producing all of the state’s tourism promotional material and, ultimately, creating more than 100 highway markers (many of which still stand today), along with picnic areas, visitors’ centers, maps, and roadside museums. The author of a cowboy poetry collection called Corral Dust, Bob also wrote a nonfiction book called Free Grass to Fences, about the Montana cattle industry.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Where's the FIRE?

1941 American LaFrance Firetruck - Jay Leno's Garage
*



*


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## hellomimi

Meanderer said:


> Moon River Waiting round the bend
> 
> "Moon River" is a song composed by Henry Mancini with lyrics by Johnny Mercer. It was originally performed by Audrey Hepburn in the 1961 movie Breakfast at Tiffany's, winning an Academy Award for Best Original Song”.
> 
> 
> “Comments about the lyrics have noted that they are particularly reminiscent of Mercer's youth in the Southern United States and his longing to expand his horizons.  An inlet near Savannah,  Johnny Mercer's hometown, was named Moon River in honor of him and this song”.
> 
> 
> The history of Henry Mancini's Moon River
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...there's such a lot of World to see!


Moon River sang by Andy William's is my all time favorite. I watched him in Branson, MO years ago. This song brings back happy memories with my dad.


----------



## Meanderer

Andy Williams - Moon River (Year 1967)


----------



## Keesha

Meanderer said:


> Jay Leno’s Room of the Giants


Jay Leno sure knows a LOT about cars. I had no idea there were cars using airplane engines. I wish I had more data to watch all these as they are interesting.


----------



## Meanderer

Sunday Edition No XIII – Slim Olson’s Gas Station – A Monowheel – The Holmes Universal Auto-Lift






A Really Cool Monowheel in the 1940s


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Racing Round the Bend - Oil Painting, Chairish


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## drifter

You got some good stuff here, Meanderer. I've often wondered, seeing much of yor work here and over yonder on the lower plateau, how do you find all the stuff you use (in no way is the word stuff detrimental). Do you have a lifetime of video inventory or do you  stay up and a wake till the wee hours, searching he world over via the internet. I have mentioned to others here in my physical world that you no doubt could find a video or a cartoon of almost any subject thought one might think of. And, I suspect you have worn more than one hat.


----------



## Meanderer

The bend in the river  MARTY ROBBINS with lyrics


----------



## Meanderer

*Television is a drug....."Look at Me"!*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

Bending time and space with Splice Boys  (LINK)






"FOEC sits down with the Australian photographers behind the Shanghai-based camera array used to capture the time slice shots for Roy Chow & Sammo Hung’s latest martial arts epic, _Rise of the Legend._ Time slice (or bullet time) has evolved beyond its first appearance in _The Matrix_ and Shanghai’s Splice Boys are at the forefront of exploring the possibilities and limitations of this prohibitively complex photographic technique."


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Charlie Brown's Mother's voice, was played by a trombone!





Mom

Charlie Brown’s Mother – Why Kids Don’t Hear Us Anymore (Link to blog)
"When I watched Charlie Brown as a kid, I remember thinking that the mother had nothing interesting to add to the real important story that was happening closer to ground level.  Her words were, “Wah-wah, wah-wah…” and totally undecipherable.  Whatever she was saying was not relevant.  It’s funny in the cartoon because it’s so true".


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Meanderer

"I had to go to France to appreciate Iowa." - Grant Wood, Painter

"In August 1930, Grant Wood, (Feb 13, 1891 - Feb 12, 1942) an American painter with European training, was driven around Eldon, Iowa, by a young painter from Eldon, John Sharp. Looking for inspiration, Wood noticed the Dibble House, a small white house built in the Carpenter Gothic architectural style. Sharp's brother suggested in 1973 that it was on this drive that Wood first sketched the house on the back of an envelope. Wood's earliest biographer, Darrell Garwood, noted that Wood "thought it a form of borrowed pretentiousness, a structural absurdity, to put a Gothic-style window in such a flimsy frame house". 

At the time, Wood classified it as one of the "cardboardy frame houses on Iowa farms" and considered it "very paintable". After obtaining permission from Selma Jones-Johnston and her family, the house's owners, Wood made a sketch the next day in oil on paperboard from the house's front yard. This sketch displayed a steeper roof and a longer window with a more pronounced ogive than on the actual house, features which eventually adorned the final work".  (MORE)






Self portrait 1932






American Gothic 1930





Nan Wood Graham and Dr. Byron McKeeby






The Dibble House


----------



## Meanderer

American Gothic House From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"Charles A. Dibble (born 1836 in Saratoga County, New York), by various accounts a railroad man, livery stable owner, and Civil War veteran, lived in Eldon in the late nineteenth century. He and his wife, Catharine, began building the house in 1881 for themselves and their eight children. Its relatively simple board-and-batten siding, white color, and moderate size—just 504 square feet (46.8 m2)—were quite common in nineteenth century Iowa architecture". 

"A similar style can be observed in the birthplace of President Herbert Hoover in West Branch, built a decade before the _American Gothic_ House, which features board-and-batten siding, a simple shingled roof, a central chimney, white color, and a moderate size as well. Unique and unusual exterior features of the house include its two Gothic windows in the gable and its steep-pitched roof. Both features would later be exaggerated by Grant Wood in _American Gothic_. The lower floor of the house contains three rooms and a bathroom, while the upper floor has two bedrooms. The house has been called the best-known example of a Carpenter Gothic cottage in the United States".




 

"This side view evinces the modest size of the house; it also obscures most of the home's addition to give a glimpse of the original design".

"There is no conclusive evidence explaining why the Dibbles chose to place Gothic windows on the upper level". 

_"The windows are believed to have been purchased through the Sears catalog". _

"There are two commonly accepted theories: the Dibbles may have wanted the windows to beautify their home at a time when rural life in Iowa was a struggle, or they could have been following a trend in which extravagant details were desirable in residences in the late nineteenth century, and the Dibbles chose windows whose costs would have been relatively reasonable at the time."

"The Dibbles' house was foreclosed around 1897 after they were unable to pay their taxes, and they are recorded as living in Portland, Oregon, in the 1900 Census. It changed hands several times until 1917, when Gideon and Mary Hart Jones purchased it. The Jones family owned the house until 1933 (and notably added a kitchen which created the west wing of the house); thus, it was the Jones family who allowed Grant Wood to use their home as a backdrop for _American Gothic_."


----------



## Meanderer

Walking....around the bend!  (LINK)


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


>


@RadishRose ...Looks like a tabletop covered with raspberries!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> @RadishRose ...Looks like a tabletop covered with raspberries!


It does!


----------



## RadishRose

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 105337


----------



## Meanderer

*Hannah and David’s Upstate NY Wedding at Full Moon Farm | Medusa, NY (LINK)




*


----------



## Meanderer

_Budget Donkey BMW



_


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

Don't let the Sun catch you crying!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Buffalo Bend........


----------



## Meanderer

*Just Around The Bend*
by Margaret Cagle


I had journeyed long into the night
Through heavy rain and strong wind,
But then my troubles seemed so light,
For home was just around the bend.

I became so weary along the way
Would this long journey ever end?
Then my strength returned that day,
For home was just around the bend.

Troubles and trials bow us low
Along this long journey of life.
If we belong to God, we know
One day He will end our strife.

For Christians, our promise is sure.
When our earthly life will end,
Our soul forever more will endure
In our home just around the bend.


----------



## Meanderer

Night after rain......


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## drifter

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 104147


Lovely view.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

_The Case of the Broken Window......_*???*


----------



## Pinky

Meanderer said:


> _The Case of the Broken Window......_*???*


What's the answer?


----------



## Meanderer

Pinky said:


> What's the answer?


*The solution is: Mark Crimson
 “?” = Question MARK, so the note on the door reads “Question Mark Crimson. He broke your window.”*


----------



## Pinky

Meanderer said:


> *The solution is: Mark Crimson
> “?” = Question MARK, so the note on the door reads “Question Mark Crimson. He broke your window.”*


Aaaah - clever!
I also guessed that it was Mark, on a whim though.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Richard Harris & Clint Eastwood


----------



## Meanderer

Dinner With Don.....around the Bend!
Billy Crystal Talks Rat Pack With Don Rickles | Dinner with Don


----------



## Meanderer

Texas' Gift to the Nation: The Establishment of Big Bend National Park

Houston Chronicle Cartoon, July 3, 1944


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

*LC Performance. Interview. Conversation With Rod Serling*


----------



## Meanderer

Built in 1939, there’s a *25-yard pool* under the gym floor. You put in a key, turn it and the gym floor parts in the middle, unveiling the pool. It served as a location for a scene from the 1946 movie “ It’s a Wonderful Life.” The fact it still works and looks so cool slowly parting 75 years later is amazing.


----------



## Meanderer

To the Island of Ithaca.....around the bend. 

"There he makes an allusion of the legendary journey of Ulysses to the journey of every man through life and suggests that each person is looking for his own Ithaca, his personal supreme goal. However, in the end, it is not the goal but the journey that matters, because this journey makes us wise and gives people the richest good: experience, knowledge, and maturity".






_C.P.Cavafy's poem 'Ithaca', recited by Sir Sean Connery and with music specially composed by Vangelis. 





_
_ITHACA  [1910, 1911] 
As you set out for Ithaca hope that your journey is a long one, full of adventure, full of discovery. Laistrygonians and Cyclops, angry Poseidon-do not be afraid of them: you'll never find things like that on your way as long as you keep your thoughts raised high, as long as a rare sensation touches your spirit and your body. Laistrygonians and Cyclops, wild Poseidon-you won't encounter them unless you bring them along inside your soul, unless your soul sets them up in front of you. 

Hope that your journey is a long one. May there be many summer mornings when, with what pleasure, what joy, you come into harbors you're seeing for the first time; may you stop at Phoenician trading stations to buy fine things, mother of pearl and coral, amber and ebony, sensual perfume of every kind- as many sensual perfumes as you can; and may you visit many Egyptian cities to learn and learn again from those who know.

Keep Ithaka always in your mind. Arriving there is what you're destined for. But do not hurry the journey at all. Better if it lasts for years, so that you're old by the time you reach the island, wealthy with all you have gained on the way, not expecting Ithaca to make you rich. Ithaca gave you the marvelous journey. Without her you would not have set out. She has nothing left to give you now. 

And if you find her poor, Ithaca won't have fooled you. Wise as you will have become, so full of experience, you will have understood by then what these Ithacas mean. _


----------



## Meanderer

Tribute: Sean Connery And His Bond Cars    (LINK)








Sean Connery was a born star. That's the aura he exuded as he slipped into a well fit three-piece suit to save the world hopping across from one continent to another. The alpha among the alphas who was looked up by to. With a thick Scottish accent, a tall posture and well-built physique, all part of his ancestry from a working-class family in the Scotlands, he eased the imposing appearance with his wit on celluloid. Connery would go on to play Bond for 20 years across seven films beginning with the 1962's Dr. No and ending with Never Say Never Again in 1983. The final movie's title was a double entendre on his old statement that he would "never again" reprise the role of the 007 agent".


----------



## Meanderer

WC Fields Meets Johnny Cash!


----------



## Meanderer

"Life is a journey and man forever is Homo-Viator - a man on the way.  Life's road twists away into a dark and unknown future, but we have no choice but to take it.  We cannot refuse the road that daily presents itself to us.  Yes, we must walk it, and we will walk it not knowing what the next turn will bring"!

"The road can surprise us with unexpected bends or stops, or it can become steep or slippery.  At other times the way can become so dark that we cannot even see the next step.  It's then that we need a light to guide us.  Our psalmist assures us that God's Word is the light we need for life's journey"!

"His Word will cast light on the road and on our purpose and goal and will guide our actions and decisions.  With god's Word, we'll find our way again!  Remember that we do not walk life's path alone, although we might think so.  Oh no, we have a guide, the Holy Spirit.  It is He who whispers God's Word in our ear, shining its light, making sure that we reach the goal"!  



(a devotional by Jimi le Roux)


----------



## Meanderer

Richard Burton discusses his poor upbringing in Wales, and his family connection to the coal mines.

*Richard Burton On His Humble Welsh Upbringing | The Dick Cavett Show*


----------



## Meanderer

How Janis Joplin Recorded "Me & Bobby McGee" - Told by Kris Kristofferson and Fred Foster


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Tim Hardin - If I Were A Carpenter​


----------



## Meanderer

_Remembering John Prine.....back, around the Bend._​
John Prine - "I Remember Everything"​The last recorded song by John Prine. Written by Prine and his longtime collaborator Pat McLaughlin.






Mark Twain on Memory......   
March 1, 1907




_"My brother Henry was six months old at that time. I used to remember
his walking into a fire outdoors when he was a week old. It was
remarkable in me to remember a thing like that, which occurred when I
was so young. And it was still more remarkable that I should cling to
the delusion, for thirty years, that I did remember it — for of course
it never happened; he would not have been able to walk at that age". 

"If I had stopped to reflect, I should not have burdened my memory with
that impossible rubbish so long. It is believed by many people that an
impression deposited in a child's memory within the first two years of
its life cannot remain there five years, but that is an error". 

"For many years I believed that I remembered helping my grandfather 
drink his whiskey toddy when I was six weeks old, but I do not tell about 
that any more, now; I am grown old, and my memory is not as active as 
it used to be. When I was younger I could remember anything, whether 
it had happened or not; but my faculties are decaying, now, and soon 
I shall be so I cannot remember any but the things that happened. It is sad 
to go to pieces like this, but we all have to do it"._


----------



## Meanderer

Joe Piscopo Impersonating Jerry - Saturday Night Live​


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

Glow Around the Curve by Christi Kraft


----------



## Meanderer

Car light trails curve around the bend


----------



## peramangkelder

In Australia 'around the bend' means you might be going crazy


----------



## Meanderer

peramangkelder said:


> In Australia 'around the bend' means you might be going crazy


It pretty much means the same everywhere.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pinky

peramangkelder said:


> In Australia 'around the bend' means you might be going crazy


Here too, pera ..


----------



## Meanderer

Marinna Mori Performs "Red River Valley"



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1322714658061067


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

"What about my Kumquats"!

*W.C. Fields in "It's A Gift" - Blind Man with Cane*​*



*


----------



## Meanderer

Here's wishing you all a Boogie-Woogie Merry Christmas. Dr K, Anthony Miles and Terry Miles all get together to play Silent Night in a slightly different way to the traditional style.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Eddie Murphy does Mike Tyson, Tracy Morgan, Michael Jackson, Sammy Davis impressions​


----------



## Meanderer

Jerry Seinfeld & Eddie Murphy Debate The Funniest Comedian Of All Time ​


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

The Late Show with David Letterman (5/10/2010) - Million Dollar Quartet singing a medley 
Johnny Cash (LANCE GUEST) Carl Perkins (ROBERT BRITTON LYONS) Elvis Presley (EDDIE CLENDENING) Jerry Lee Lewis (LEVI KREIS)


----------



## Meanderer

Looking back, around the bend......


----------



## Meanderer

......BINGO!


----------



## Meanderer

Life Is Beautiful​"Fred wrote a song in 1974 called "Life is Beautiful", which lived on as the nightly closing song for Johnny Carson's Tonight Show. And Johnny, Doc and the band wouldn't have kept it on if they thought it was a second rate composition".


----------



## Meanderer

James Bond and The Queen London 2012 Performance​Daniel Craig reprises his role as British secret agent James Bond as he accompanies Her Majesty The Queen to the opening ceremony of the London 2012 Olympic Games.




The U.K.'s Sky News revealed Saturday that the parachutist who doubled for the queen was *Gary Connery, *who in May became the first skydiver to make a successful jump without a parachute. (He jumped 2,400-foot from a helicopter using a specially made "wing suit" into a "runway" made of 18,600 cardboard boxes.) https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/n...arachute-queen-james-bond-daniel-craig-355725


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

In a way.....Looking Back twenty years!

Comedians in Cars Getting Coffee | George Costanza​




"Jerry and “George” effortlessly falling right back into where they left off".
"It was even shot in 240p. Just like in the 90s! Hilarious...."


----------



## Meanderer

Looking back, at Christmas......


----------



## Meanderer

Bruce Springsteen - Santa Claus Is Comin' To Town​


----------



## Meanderer

Looking back......Roy Clark can play any genre!​From The Odd Couple episode "The Roy Clark Show" 2008





Yesterday, when I was Young - Roy Clark


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Looking back.....to 1982!​Jerry Seinfeld's last ever Letterman stand-up & guest appearance in April 2015. Re-doing the first stand-up set he did on the Letterman's show in 1982.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Rodney Dangerfield Steals the Show at the Oscars (1987)​


----------



## Meanderer

_Man in Black & White_


----------



## Meanderer

Jerry Seinfeld and Jay Leno Admire a 1958 Porsche 356 A Speedster | Jay Leno's Garage​
Watch Jay Leno and Jerry Seinfeld take a 1958 Porsche 356 A Speedster for a joy ride!


----------



## Meanderer

_Willie Nelson, Jerry Lee Lewis, Merle Haggard & Keith Richards  - _​_"Truble In Mind"_​_



_


----------



## Meanderer

1955 Volkswagen Beetle - Jay Leno's Garage​Matt Jacobson stops by the garage with his all original 1955 Volkswagen Beetle.


----------



## Meanderer

The Buggles - Video Killed The Radio Star HD (Live 2004)​


----------



## Meanderer

Noel Haggard & Ben Haggard   The Runnin' Kind I'm A Lonesome Fugitive/All In The Movies​




Marty Haggard sings "Mama's Hungry Eyes" on Country's Family Reunion​


----------



## Meanderer

Glen Campbell invited his mom to sing "Crying Time" and "Silver-haired Daddy of Mine" on Sunday night, November 20, 1988, at the North Phoenix Baptist Church in Phoenix, Arizona.


----------



## Meanderer

Jay was surprised to learn that this Chrysler Royal owned by Johnny Carson’s father was gifted to him, in secret, by the King of Late Night.


----------



## Meanderer

The ROCK 'n' ROLL HALL OF FAME HISTORY of "THE WINTER DANCE PARTY" told by Dion. The true story of the Plane Crash that took the lives of Buddy Holly, Ritchie Valens, and the Big Bopper.


----------



## Meanderer

Mark Lowry - Glow Worm (Live) ft. The Martins​


----------



## Meanderer

_Richard Thompson - 1952 Vincent Black Lightning_​


----------



## Meanderer

Bob Dylan - Oh, Sister (Live on PBS, 1975)​"Legends such as Benny Goodman and Teddy Wilson were also featured on this show. Whereas they accepted PBS's invitation months in advance, Dylan confirmed just two days prior, as is typical! He recruited some of the musicians who played on his recently completed album, "Desire": Scarlet Rivera (violin), Howie Wyeth (drums), and Rob Stoner (Bass & Backup vocals)".


----------



## Meanderer

I found this word, that proved to be too obscure to use in the "WOTD" thread, let alone in normal conversation.....so I am posting it here.....around the bend!  Enjoy!





*pro·pri·o·cep·tion* (prō’prē-ō-sěp’shən) noun_. The unconscious perception of movement and spatial orientation arising from stimuli within the body itself._


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

Roy Clark "Ghost Riders in the Sky" ~ smoking hot in Branson 1990s​


----------



## Meanderer

New York 1940s in Color!, Driving Downtown [60fps,Remastered] added sound!​




Please, be aware that colorization colors are not real and fake, colorization was made only for the ambiance and do not represent real historical data.


----------



## Meanderer

Unsafe At Any Speed? 1966 Chevrolet Corvair Corsa - Jay Leno's Garage​Jay takes a close look at the Corvair and dispels some of the myths related to its creation and demise.


----------



## Meanderer

The Highwaymen in the studio, 1995​


----------



## Meanderer

Get Rid of Your Rust! - Jay Leno's Garage​Get Rid of Your Rust!. Made in America and environmentally friendly, Quick-Glo does an amazing job of polishing - and cleaning heavy oxidation and rust off chrome, brass, stainless, glass and more!


----------



## Meanderer

Mayberry Memories......


----------



## horseless carriage

You have to admire a guy who wrote The Water Music suites especially with a name like: Handel.
He knew what was around the bend.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Little Richard and Liberace on The Mike Douglas Show (1970)​


----------



## Meanderer

This song was sung by Bob dylan on David Letterman's last Show.  Originally sang by Frank Sinatra "The Night We Called It a Day" written by Matt Dennis and Tom Adair in 1941 was recorded by Frank Sinatra on January 19, 1942.

*"The Night We Called It A Day"*
Lyrics

There was a moon out in space
But a cloud drifted over it's face
You kissed me and went on your way
The night we called it a day

I heard the song of the spheres
Like a minor lament in my ears
I hadn't the heart left to pray
The night we called it a day

Soft through the dark
The hoot of an owl in the sky
Sad though his song
No bluer was he than I

The moon went down stars were gone
But the sun didn't rise with the dawn
There wasn't a thing left to say
The night we called it a day

Writer(s): Matt Dennis, Tom Adair


----------



## Lara

I read the Lyrics first @Meanderer . I really liked it but I knew I wasn't reading it with the feeling it deserved so I was glad you posted some great singers.

I picked Sinatra because he has a smooth voice so I thought he'd do the best job but turns out he gave it no more feeling than I gave it...almost happy. Then Bob Dylan knocked it out of the park with feeling. I couldn't understand every word though he sure emitted all the sadness the lyrics needed. I was so glad you had posted the lyrics so I could enjoy Dylan more.

Enjoying my coffee and your post.. Thank you


----------



## Meanderer

Leonard Cohen - The Story of Thanks for the Dance​


----------



## Meanderer

Leonard Cohen on Q TV (CBC exclusive)​
To celebrate Q's 2nd anniversary — poet, novelist, songwriter, legend...a special exclusive feature interview with Leonard Cohen... recorded at his home in Montreal. (42 min.)


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

15 Clint Eastwood Facts to Blow Your Mind​"It's been more than sixty years since Clint Eastwood first appeared on television screens as the young, tough and sometimes, impetuous Rowdy Yates and to many of us, the handsome actor will forever embody the irreverent and rebellious spirit of the 60s and be the Man With No Name".


----------



## ohioboy

Meanderer said:


> Ella Wheeler Wilcox, “The Year” (1910)
> "If there is a New Year's Eve poem worth putting to memory, it is Ella Wheeler Wilcox's "The Year." This short and rhythmical poem sums up everything we experience with the passing of each year and it rolls off the tongue when recited."
> 
> What can be said in New Year rhymes,
> That’s not been said a thousand times?
> The new years come, the old years go,
> We know we dream, we dream we know.
> We rise up laughing with the light,
> We lie down weeping with the night.
> We hug the world until it stings,
> We curse it then and sigh for wings.
> We live, we love, we woo, we wed,
> We wreathe our brides, we sheet our dead.
> We laugh, we weep, we hope, we fear,
> And that’s the burden of the year.
> 
> "If you get the opportunity, read Wilcox's “New Year: A Dialogue.” Written in 1909, it is a fantastic dialogue between 'Mortal' and 'The New Year' in which the latter knocks on the door with offers of good cheer, hope, success, health, and love."
> 
> "The reluctant and downcast mortal is finally lured in. It is a brilliant commentary on how the new year often revives us even though it is just another day on the calendar."



I love Ella Wheeler Wilcox, just as much as Emily Dickinson. She was basically considered more of a popular poet than literary one, so they say, but I don't. Her genius rivals Emily's, at least to me.

Are you a "Lifter" or a "Leaner".

https://www.goodreads.com/quotes/357688-two-kinds-of-people-there-are-two-kinds-of-people


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pinky

ohioboy said:


> I love Ella Wheeler Wilcox, just as much as Emily Dickinson. She was basically considered more of a popular poet than literary one, so they say, but I don't. Her genius rivals Emily's, at least to me.
> 
> Are you a "Lifter" or a "Leaner".
> 
> https://www.goodreads.com/quotes/357688-two-kinds-of-people-there-are-two-kinds-of-people


A Lifter


----------



## Meanderer

A Celebration Of New Orleans Blues With Hugh Laurie​


----------



## Meanderer

Back around the bend in Dallas TX.....​Did Robert MacNeil ask Oswald if there was a phone he could use at the SBD building?
Journalist Robert MacNeil on John F. Kennedy's assassination





Jim Lehrer hears SS agent being told to remove the bubble top from the Limo.
News Anchor Jim Lehrer on John F. Kennedy's assassination


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

Coming Around the Bend Photograph by Rheta Russell​


----------



## Meanderer

(01/25/03)  "We are at Garrett PA. on a sunny, and bitter cold 11 degree day, as we watch eastbound Q368 working up hill, with CSX SD40-2 #8249 leading. Westbound CSX Q137, with #725 leading a GE AC6000, meets right in front of us. We watch helper set, B252, shoving on the rear. By the time they get to Keystone, they will be into the heart of the grade, and working their guts out. This is the west slope of Sand Patch Grade on the ex-B&O Keystone sub".

"The second clip is of Q368 dropping down the east slope of Sand Patch in dynamic braking, around Mance curve. With the leaves off the trees, and snow cover, you can really see the complete horseshoe curve of Mance".


----------



## Meanderer

*@jerry old*​Dean Martin & Buck Owens & The Buckaroos - Tiger by the Tail​


----------



## Meanderer

Late Show With David Letterman   Kurt Russell   07 14 2014​


----------



## Meanderer

Fred Astaire Interview 1976​


----------



## Meanderer

Michael Collins, Apollo 11 astronaut - BBC HARDtalk​


----------



## Meanderer

red skelton 01​


----------



## Meanderer

....Birthday, around the bend?


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Frank Sinatra presenting an honorary Oscar® to Cary Grant ("To Catch a Thief," "North by Northwest," "An Affair to Remember") for his unique mastery of the art of screen acting with the respect and affection of his colleagues - 42nd Annual Academys® in 1970.


----------



## Meanderer

Movie legend Charlton Heston gives late ABC presenter Peter Jennings his last interview. His wife Lydia is by his side. Heston, who was also the star of TV's "The Colbys," passed away in April 2008.


----------



## Meanderer

Elizabeth Taylor interview on Johnny Carson in 1992.


----------



## Meanderer

​​Interview with the cast of The Princess Bride (1987) on the film's 20th anniversary.


----------



## Meanderer

bee gees "massachusetts" rare acoustic​


----------



## Meanderer

Monument Valley Navajo Tribal Park


----------



## Lara




----------



## Meanderer

The Very Best of Don Rickles​Don't miss his song at the end (20:20) : _"I swear that it’s true, I love to do what I do. To share this laughter I give, For just a little love from you"._


----------



## Meanderer

British guitarist analyses Elizabeth Cotten's UPSIDE DOWN fingerstyle!!!​


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

Elizabeth Cotten live on Pete Seeger's Rainbow Quest Tv show


----------



## Meanderer

HAPPY FLAG DAY!


----------



## Meanderer

Around the bend with Bob Dylan......


Bob Dylan 1991 Lifetime Grammy Speech​





Bob Dylan receiving the Polar Music Prize​



Bob Dylan receiving the Polar Music Prize back in 2000 from the Swedish King Carl XVI Gustaf. Laureates of 2000 were Bob Dylan and  Isaac Stern.


----------



## Meanderer

Father's Day tribute to my dad's 1953 Nash Ambassador Custom 4 door sedan*​

"I liked this one of Dad's cars, because it's front seats laid back onto a support on the back seat, and made into a large bed.  I never could understand how wide Nash had to make the car to encompass the front tires and still be able to turn".

"And, me, being a young boy with trouble for a middle name.... unscrewed the wing off of the hood ornament so you could see the woman's breast better.  ha ha".





_HOOD ORNAMENT IS FLYING GODDESS SPECIAL DESIGNED BY GEORGE PETTY AND SIGNED ON WING._

"Dad's car was a real comfortable car with real big tail lights, and the gas filler was hidden behind the tail light on the drivers side".     

*(Not my dad's car, story found online)


----------



## Meanderer

Unforgiven Wins Best Picture: 1993 Oscars​




"Imagine an Eastwood and Nicholson buddy cop/detective film in the mid 70s".......


----------



## Meanderer

The American singer, pianist, songwriter, composer and producer Ray Charles (1930-2004) rehearses in Bourges, France (1987): 'They Can't Take That Away From Me''.
Ray Charles Rehearsal​


----------



## Meanderer

Bob Dylan & Joan Baez - 2009 Documentary

hahaha the epic, unheard dialogue of two folk legends:  "Hey Bob, you want to sing some concerts with me?'


----------



## Meanderer

"Joan Baez portrait" - BBC 'Imagine' portrait of Joan Baez


----------



## Meanderer

'Oh, What a Beautiful Mornin’' | Gordon MacRae | Rodgers & Hammerstein's OKLAHOMA! (1955 FIlm)


----------



## Meanderer

Wait for it........


----------



## Meanderer

Around the Bend with Columbo!





Should of come back through the curtain at the end and say “ just one more thing “


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Make Somebody Happy   Santana


----------



## Meanderer

FREE LAWN MAKEOVER

The fact the casino owns that house and the city actual let them keep that yard looking like that is baffling..


----------



## Meanderer

1936 Stout Scarab: The World's First Minivan?

"The 1936 Stout Scarab came about in the early 1930s when William B. Stout, head of the Stout Engineering Laboratories in Dearborn, Michigan, dreamed of rear-engine/rear-wheel drive. “When we finally ‘unhitch Old Dobbin’ from the automobile,” he wrote in _Scientific American_, “the driver will have infinitely better vision from all angles. The automobile will be lighter and more efficient and yet safer, the ride will be easier, and the body will be more roomy without sacrificing maneuverability.”

"The Stout Scarab was a streamlined, fenderless, monoform six-passenger sedan that can stake a claim as the world’s first minivan. With a stubby front end, a boxy middle and a gloriously curved rear, the car certainly resembled its beetle namesake, the scarab".
(Read More)










​
“The interior of the car is extremely comfortable and roomy, with a table and movable chairs,” reported The Phillips Shield, a publication of the Phillips 66 petroleum company.


----------



## Meanderer

"The Scarab was developed by Stout Engineering Laboratories in 1932 as a concept car, and Stout Motor Car Co. of Detroit was formed in 1934 to produce it. By 1935 a version slightly revised mechanically and stylistically was available. The cars were made until 1939. A 1936 ad extolling its features called it "A Challenge and a Prophecy".

"While the Scarab may have some minivan-like qualities, it definitely did not have a typical minivan price. In 1936, the Scarab was sold to the public with a starting price of $5,000 ($80,000 today). As a result of the shocking sticker price, only 9 Scarabs were produced and sold".


----------



## Meanderer

Leon Redbone - Please Don't Talk About Me When I'm Gone 1977


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

Around The Bend Photograph by John Rizzuto


----------



## Meanderer

Around the Bend Painting by Preston Sandlin


----------



## Meanderer

The FAB FOUR, BEATLES Tribute Band, performing at the CREST Theatre, Sacramento, CA  - 27 Jan 2018

The FAB FOUR -  Here Comes The Sun


----------



## Meanderer

Rolling Stones - It's all over now 1964


----------



## Meanderer

The Kennedy Detail: JFK's Secret Service Agents Break Their Silence


----------



## Meanderer

The Death of the Encyclopedia

Once upon a time, if your family had class, or aspirations of class, you probably owned a set of encyclopedias. Then, in an instant, everything changed.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

"This song is about Sam Phillip's promise to give a Caddy to the first Sun artist to record a gold record. They all thought it would be Elvis, but Carl Perkins made it first. It talks about the respect people had for Phillips - 'Mr. Phillips was the only man that Jerry Lee would call Sir' ".

Carl Perkins Cadillac (Drive By Truckers)


----------



## Meanderer

John Cleese thanks everyone on the planet for his award


----------



## Meanderer

Charlie Chaplin's Honorary Award: 1972 Oscars

Fun fact: Charlie Chaplin got the longest standing ovation in history for this award! 12 whole minutes!


----------



## Meanderer

Back around the bend with Bev Shea......


----------



## horseless carriage

Once a rural and relatively wild area of marshland that was mainly used for animal pasture, the Isle of Dogs is now the financial hub of London. Home to the impressive skyscrapers of Canary Wharf, this area has seen some massive changes and events over the centuries and is well worth a visit if you want to see how old and new London can live side by side.

The original name for the island was Stepney Marsh or Stebunheath. It is thought that the Isle of Dogs name originated in the 16th century. Nobody really knows where this name came from, but there are plenty of theories. Some say that the name was given to the area because of the number of dead dogs that washed up on its banks. One suggestion was that the hunting dogs used, when The Royal Household hunted in Epping forest, were kennelled there. Others think that the modern name is a variation of other names given to the area, such as the Isle of Dykes or the Isle of Ducks.

In it's heyday the place was also known as London's Dockland.  One former name remains today and that is Canary Wharf. Skyscrapers now stand on what was once docks and wharves.

Three before photos and one as it is today.


----------



## Meanderer

The Isle of Dogs in the 1980s 






*Copyright © Mike Seaborne*

Mike Seaborne introduces his 80sIslandPhotos site:

"In 1983-6 I undertook an extensive photographic project on the Isle of Dogs in East London to document the area prior to its redevelopment. This involved not only photographing the streets and buildings but also inside factories, schools, community centres and other social spaces".

"The aim was to make a record of the Island before ‘big money’ moved in and transformed both the landscape and the people who lived and worked there. This project was undertaken in conjunction with the Island History Trust whose aim is to collect and interpret the history of the area for the benefit of both local people and anyone else with an interest in the area, past, present or future". (Read More)


----------



## horseless carriage

A small world indeed. I'm so pleased that there's such an extensive archive. An effect that the big money had on Millwall, London E14, is house prices. You could buy one of the small terraced houses in 1968, the year we got married, for £2,000 Today that is about £35,000. But you would be hard pushed to find such a house for thirty five grand, most are closer to a million, why didn't I buy up a couple back in 1968, damn.
Millwall, by the way, is often thought to be south of the river, that's because the football team moved to a stadium there, but retained the name Millwall.


----------



## Meanderer

A short history of the pubs on the Isle of Dogs (link)

"To save your eye sight there are 42 pubs listed on the map.  This is an impressive list by any means until you realise that of those 42  only nine are still open.  That's over three quarters of the pubs now closed"!! (Read More)






Inside The Vanishing Pubs Of The Isle Of Dogs​
_"There was one guy we used to call Judy Garland because there used to be a pub called the Rainbow, and when we asked him where he lived, he said 'over the Rainbow'."_


----------



## Meanderer

Around the Bend, with Morgan Freeman.....
Morgan Freeman Navigation System


----------



## Meanderer

What the "Of Mice and Men" Can Teach A Beginner Writer

”Of Mice and Men” is a masterpiece by John Steinbeck that can teach readers some important lessons/ Let’s see how it works for students.  (Read More)


----------



## Meanderer

“To a Mouse” (standard English translation) by Robert Burns- 1785 




"Small, crafty, cowering, timorous little beast, 
O, what a panic is in your little breast! 
You need not start away so hasty 
With argumentative chatter! 
I would be loath to run and chase you, 
With murdering plough-staff". (Read More)


----------



## Pappy




----------



## horseless carriage

Pigeons, by and large, have a bad press. They  live in close association with people and usually roost and rest within or on buildings. Pigeons tend to live in flocks and can consequently cause a problem. Pigeon droppings are unsightly, unhygienic and cause problems by making surfaces slippery, particularly in wet weather.

Change the pigeon's colour though and call them a dove and everybody loves them. There's a dovecote in our neighbour's garden where a flock of doves love to roost. I'm told that these birds are from a dove release, at a wedding, some years ago. They are a lovely added attraction I have to say.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Around the market.....


----------



## Meanderer

Welcome November.......


----------



## Pappy

Better take a deep breath for this one:


----------



## Meanderer

"Deciding what to eat must be tough when you're a royal. Luckily, her Royal Majesty the Queen has a team on hand to help her pick her menu — even when she's shopping at Waitrose".





What the Queen eats....


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

40 Common Older People Habits That Young People Just Don't Understand   
They'll get it someday.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## katlupe

Meanderer said:


> 40 Common Older People Habits That Young People Just Don't Understand
> They'll get it someday.


I do 13 out of 40. Not sure what that means.


----------



## Meanderer

I do 21 out of 40....and I know what that means.


----------



## Meanderer

_The Citroën DS - a car from the future?_​"The Citroën DS seemed to have come through a time portal from the future when it launched. Maybe it had, when you consider it was used as a car from 2015 in Back to the Future Part II, even though it had been launched 60 years earlier just a month before Marty McFly originally time travelled to".


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

"Cultural icon Leonard Nimoy talks with LA Times Reporter Geoff Boucher about his work as an actor, director and photographer. In part two of the interview, Nimoy reveals the inception of the Star Trek movies, great moments in The Original Series, and the origin of the Vulcan salute". May 23, 2012


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

_*Jive Turkey*_​


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

Veterans Plaque Unveiling at Old North Memorial Garden [Photos]  (2018)




Two new plaques were unveiled at the Iraq-Afghanistan Memorial on Saturday at the Old North Memorial Garden. One plaque describes the dog tags as representing each American serviceperson who lost their life in the wars (the count currently stands at 6,970). The second plaque, a bronze poppy wreath, honors service persons from the British Commonwealth that have died.  (More Photos)


----------



## Meanderer

Happy Thanksgiving!




(See More Pictures)


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Martha Stewart Shares Thanksgiving Memories With Harry Smith | TODAY (2020)


----------



## Meanderer

Leonard Nimoy discusses the Star Trek pilot


----------



## Meanderer

Closing The Circle”: Leonard Nimoy On Meeting Nimoy Relatives in Zaslav


----------



## Meanderer

Truman Capote's A Christmas Memory 1966


----------



## oldpop




----------



## Meanderer

WAYLON JENNINGS - "A Word On Words": Pts 1 & 2 (NPT TV 1995)


----------



## Meanderer

Backstage Stories from White Christmas


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

For unto us, a great granddaughter is born........!

We got a call from our daughter/grandma last night, announcing the birth of Lily Joy, our newest great granddaughter!  We are overjoyed!  Lily and her family live in Alaska, and all are well!  Joy to the World....Lily has arrived!


----------



## Meanderer

The Great Horse Manure Crisis of 1894





London Hansom Cab

"By the late 1800s, large cities all around the world were “drowning in horse manure”. In order for these cities to function, they were dependent on thousands of horses for the transport of both people and goods".

"In 1900, there were over 11,000 hansom cabs on the streets of London alone. There were also several thousand horse-drawn buses, each needing 12 horses per day, making a staggering total of over 50,000 horses transporting people around the city each day".

"To add to this, there were yet more horse-drawn carts and drays delivering goods around what was then the largest city in the world".

"This huge number of horses created major problems. The main concern was the large amount of manure left behind on the streets. On average a horse will produce between 15 and 35 pounds of manure per day, so you can imagine the sheer scale of the problem. The manure on London’s streets also attracted huge numbers of ﬂies which then spread typhoid fever and other diseases".
(READ MORE)


----------



## Meanderer

The Christmas Comet.......




…Christmas…at last…has come our way again. ……a fiery comet …paying its yearly visit. Come in …set a spell. Somewhere, under this pile of shiny stuff….Jesus, Mary and Joseph still tell their story.

God still shows His Glory…. The holy fires still burn…our hearts still yearn…for Him. We still come… to worship Him. The world seems content to buy…and sell! ….to laugh and yell…amid the swell of sin.

Over the din… the still-bright message of the angels, pierce the darkness still! At the center of its molten core…..Jesus still implores….come unto me!

Empty your ‘bigger barns’ of Christmas things to pack away…..store Christmas in your heart to stay….and live it day by day. Don’t wait for the Christmas comet to come to you…ride it home …to God.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis

Sometimes I feel so low-down and disgusted
Can't help but wonder what's happenin' to my companions
Are they lost or are they found?
Have they counted the cost it'll take to bring down
All their earthly principles they're gonna have to abandon?
There's a slow, slow train comin' up around the bend
I had a woman down in Alabama
She was a backwoods girl, but she sure was realistic
She said, "Boy, without a doubt, have to quit your mess and straighten out
You could die down here, be just another accident statistic"
There's a slow, slow train comin' up around the bend
All that foreign oil controlling American soil
Look around you, it's just bound to make you embarrassed
Sheiks walkin' around like kings, wearing fancy jewels and nose rings
Deciding America's future from Amsterdam and to Paris
And there's a slow, slow train comin' up around the bend
Man's ego is inflated, his laws are outdated, they don't apply no more
You can't rely no more to be standin' around waitin'
In the home of the brave, Jefferson turnin' over in his grave
Fools glorifying themselves, trying to manipulate Satan
And there's a slow, slow train comin' up around the bend
Big-time negotiators, false healers and woman haters
Masters of the bluff and masters of the proposition
But the enemy I see wears a cloak of decency
All non-believers and men-stealers talkin' in the name of religion
And there's a slow, slow train comin' up around the bend
People starving and thirsting, grain elevators are bursting
Oh, you know it costs more to store the food than it do to give it
They say lose your inhibitions, follow your own ambitions
They talk about a life of brotherly love
Show me someone who knows how to live it
There's a slow, slow train comin' up around the bend
Well, my baby went to Illinois with some bad-talkin' boy she could destroy
A real suicide case, but there was nothin' I could do to stop it
I don't care about economy, I don't care about astronomy
But it sure do bother me to see my loved ones turning into puppets
There's a slow, slow train comin' up around the bend


----------



## Meanderer

For a Hobo, a "_slow train comin' up ahead_" was a blessing!

Hobo Cemetery in Britt, Iowa


----------



## Meanderer

How The New Year Is Like A Bend in the Road





"You can picture it. You’re driving down the highway. The pavement is dry, the sun is out and it’s a great driving day! You’ve got some tunes on the radio and you’re singing along. You’re in cruise control. And for you prairie drivers, there aren’t many bends in that road. I can even picture the one I’m thinking of driving through the mountains after a long stretch and I have to put my foot on the brakes and slow down, significantly, to safely take the bend in the road before I can speed up again".

"This is what’s coming up: The proverbial bend in the road of your business year". (READ MORE)


----------



## IFortuna

Oh, I almost forgot until I say the video, I met CCR when I lived in Las Vegas with my dad.  My BF and I went to a concert and met them. We were 17.


----------



## IFortuna

Coin for the Ferryman - Nickelback  It is really around the bend!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> The Great Horse Manure Crisis of 1894
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Hansom Cab
> 
> "By the late 1800s, large cities all around the world were “drowning in horse manure”. In order for these cities to function, they were dependent on thousands of horses for the transport of both people and goods".
> 
> "In 1900, there were over 11,000 hansom cabs on the streets of London alone. There were also several thousand horse-drawn buses, each needing 12 horses per day, making a staggering total of over 50,000 horses transporting people around the city each day".
> 
> "To add to this, there were yet more horse-drawn carts and drays delivering goods around what was then the largest city in the world".
> 
> "This huge number of horses created major problems. The main concern was the large amount of manure left behind on the streets. On average a horse will produce between 15 and 35 pounds of manure per day, so you can imagine the sheer scale of the problem. The manure on London’s streets also attracted huge numbers of ﬂies which then spread typhoid fever and other diseases".
> (READ MORE)


I read some more of the stories here; interesting site. Thanks for posting!


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> For unto us, a great granddaughter is born........!
> 
> We got a call from our daughter/grandma last night, announcing the birth of Lily Joy, our newest great granddaughter!  We are overjoyed!  Lily and her family live in Alaska, and all are well!  Joy to the World....Lily has arrived!
> 
> View attachment 199789


Congratulations !


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mandee

Meanderer said:


> For unto us, a great granddaughter is born........!
> 
> We got a call from our daughter/grandma last night, announcing the birth of Lily Joy, our newest great granddaughter!  We are overjoyed!  Lily and her family live in Alaska, and all are well!  Joy to the World....Lily has arrived!
> 
> View attachment 199789


Only just seen this - Congratulations to you all and welcome to Lily Joy


----------



## Mandee

Meanderer said:


> How The New Year Is Like A Bend in the Road
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You can picture it. You’re driving down the highway. The pavement is dry, the sun is out and it’s a great driving day! You’ve got some tunes on the radio and you’re singing along. You’re in cruise control. And for you prairie drivers, there aren’t many bends in that road. I can even picture the one I’m thinking of driving through the mountains after a long stretch and I have to put my foot on the brakes and slow down, significantly, to safely take the bend in the road before I can speed up again".
> 
> "This is what’s coming up: The proverbial bend in the road of your business year". (READ MORE)


Wow ! what an aerial view and that bend is not one to drive round when you've had a few drinks !


----------



## Mandee

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 201702


Beautiful scenery


----------



## Mandee

Pappy said:


> View attachment 201711


Reminds me of a couple of the walks I've been on that are very close to my new house.


----------



## Mandee

RadishRose said:


>


Oh Wow, this is beautiful !  Not sure I'd be able to walk it though, it looks like quite an uphill climb.


----------



## Pinky

Congratulations on the birth of your newest member of the family, little Lily Joy


----------



## Meanderer

Pinky said:


> Congratulations on the birth of your newest member of the family, little Lily Joy


Thank you!


----------



## Gary O'

Pappy said:


> View attachment 201711


Reminds me of the path to our cabin





It was always nice, after a lengthy hike, to get in, get a fire goin'









Put the coffee on

And grab a good book


----------



## Aunt Bea

Great photo, it reminds me of the last walk we'll all take someday.


----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


> Congratulations !


Thanks, Rose.


----------



## Meanderer

Pinky said:


> Congratulations on the birth of your newest member of the family, little Lily Joy


Thank you Pinky.


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> For unto us, a great granddaughter is born........!
> 
> We got a call from our daughter/grandma last night, announcing the birth of Lily Joy, our newest great granddaughter! We are overjoyed! Lily and her family live in Alaska, and all are well! Joy to the World....Lily has arrived!


Sweet!

How many grands is that now, big fella?


----------



## Meanderer

Gary O' said:


> Sweet!
> 
> How many grands is that now, big fella?


We have 8 grand-children, and Lily is our fourth great-grand.


----------



## Meanderer

Courtesy of Nancy, from GA

Ricky & Doris: An Unconventional Friendship in New York City. With Puppets!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

The power of introverts | Susan Cain




“Everyone always tells introverts to speak up and talk more, no one ever tells extroverts to shut up and listen more” -unknown


----------



## Meanderer

John Cleese Absolutely OBLITERATES 'Woke' BBC Interviewer on Her 'Cancel Culture Agenda'


----------



## Meanderer

George Chakiris at the Red Line Tours 2013 Collectors Tickets "Directors Series" Launch Party at the Egyptian Theater on 1.17.13





In this 2008 interview Tom Gregory sits down with Academy Award winning actor/dancer George Chakiris.  George talks about his spectacular jewelry line, and dancing with the girl in the Diamonds, Marilyn Monroe.  George recalls WEST SIDE STORY,  and its affect across his super life.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pinky

Meanderer said:


> George Chakiris at the Red Line Tours 2013 Collectors Tickets "Directors Series" Launch Party at the Egyptian Theater on 1.17.13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this 2008 interview Tom Gregory sits down with Academy Award winning actor/dancer George Chakiris.  George talks about his spectacular jewelry line, and dancing with the girl in the Diamonds, Marilyn Monroe.  George recalls WEST SIDE STORY,  and its affect across his super life.


What a humble and talented man George Chakiris is. He actually reminds me of my younger brother, a lot. I used to make sterling jewellery, so, it interests me that he is creating his own designs.


----------



## Meanderer

Pinky said:


> What a humble and talented man George Chakiris is. He actually reminds me of my younger brother, a lot. I used to make sterling jewellery, so, it interests me that he is creating his own designs.


George is 90 years old!  (b. 09/16/32)


----------



## Meanderer

Clint Eastwood at the Late Show with David Letterman, January 2009.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

@Ken N Tx
I found this video fun to watch! 

_"I saw an ad for a 1946 McCormick Farmall for sale so I went to investigate. It was pushed into a shed when it stopped running 20 years ago, the farmer needs the shed space for his new boat so he just wanted it gone."_
74 year old vintage tractor left in a barn for 20 years... Will it start??


----------



## Meanderer

I found another video, an extraction from a "Jungle".  This guy is amazing!  Enjoy!

Salvaging an Abandoned Vintage Tractor - David Brown 25


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

The Best Part Of Waking Up .... in some alternate universe.....mebbe?


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

_"Somos Novios (It's Impossible)" is a song written by the premier Mexican bolero composer 
Armando Manzanero. _

Andrea Bocelli - Somos Novios -Live From Lake Las Vegas / 2001


----------



## Meanderer

_*Jeremiah 10:1-16 * (NIV)_​God and Idols

 1Hear what the Lord says to you, people of Israel.

  2This is what the Lord says:
“Do not learn the ways of the nations
or be terrified by signs in the heavens,
though the nations are terrified by them.

  3For the practices of the peoples are worthless;
they cut a tree out of the forest,
and a craftsman shapes it with his chisel.

  4They adorn it with silver and gold;
they fasten it with hammer and nails
so it will not totter.

  5Like a scarecrow in a cucumber field,
their idols cannot speak;
they must be carried
because they cannot walk.
Do not fear them;
they can do no harm
nor can they do any good.”

  6No one is like you, Lord;
you are great,
and your name is mighty in power.

  7Who should not fear you,
King of the nations?
This is your due.
Among all the wise leaders of the nations
and in all their kingdoms,
there is no one like you.

  8They are all senseless and foolish;
they are taught by worthless wooden idols.

  9Hammered silver is brought from Tarshish
and gold from Uphaz.
What the craftsman and goldsmith have made
is then dressed in blue and purple—
all made by skilled workers.

  10_But the Lord is the true God_;
he is the living God, the eternal King.
When he is angry, the earth trembles;
the nations cannot endure his wrath.

  11“Tell them this: ‘These gods, who did not make the heavens and the earth,
will perish from the earth and from under the heavens.’ ”

  12But God made the earth by his power;
he founded the world by his wisdom
and stretched out the heavens by his understanding.

  13When he thunders, the waters in the heavens roar;
he makes clouds rise from the ends of the earth.
He sends lightning with the rain
and brings out the wind from his storehouses.

  14Everyone is senseless and without knowledge;
every goldsmith is shamed by his idols.
The images he makes are a fraud;
they have no breath in them.

  15They are worthless, the objects of mockery;
when their judgment comes, they will perish.

  16He who is the Portion of Jacob is not like these,
for he is the Maker of all things,
including Israel, the people of his inheritance—
the Lord Almighty is his name.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

Who Killed Dorothy Kilgallen? We Chat with Author Mark Shaw










What's My Line? - Tribute to Dorothy Kilgallen - Maureen O' Sullivan (Nov 14, 1965) [W/ COMMERCIALS]


----------



## Meanderer

Mount Rushmore, before the Presidents......


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## SapphireBlues

Meanderer said:


> Here's my own version of "Little Ben".  I found this "Cat & Mouse Clock" at GW, and it appears to be hand fired.  The cat is waitin' round the bend!
> View attachment 43543


Love thrifting! Great find...


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

"Why is there something instead of nothing? In other words: Why does the universe exist (and why are we in it)? Philosopher and writer Jim Holt follows this question toward three possible answers. Or four. Or none."

_Why does the universe exist? | Jim Holt_


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

KFC founder, Colonel Sanders  on how JESUS saved him (1979)




"There was a time when a man can speak openly about his faith in Jesus Christ on public TV."


----------



## Meanderer

Speaking at TED in 1998, Rev. Billy Graham marvels at technology's power to improve lives and change the world -- but says the end of evil, suffering and death will come only after the world accepts Christ. A legendary talk from TED's archives.

Billy Graham: Technology, faith and human shortcomings


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

Cicci Guitar Condor - Don't cry for me Argentina 





Madonna - Don't Cry For Me Argentina


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

_A 3rd Rock from the Sun Cast Reunion at Vulture Festival




_(S_peed Bump Alert: A few F-words sprinkled lightly._)


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

Hollywood Legend Dick Van Dyke Reflects on His Six Decade Career, Sounds Off on Mary Poppins Sequel,


----------



## Meanderer

Gregory Peck Accepts the AFI Life Achievement Award in 1989




What an elegant and articulate gentleman!


----------



## Meanderer

One of the most dangerous toys of all times: The Gilbert Atomic Energy Lab​By: Rénald Fortier 
Ingenium





A boy and elements of a toy on display at the 1950 edition of the toy fair of New York City, New York: Stefan Olsen and the cloud chamber of a Gilbert Atomic Energy Lab. Anon., “La page des enfants – Initiation atomique.” Photo-Journal, 13 April 1950, 20.


"Let us lighten up the atmosphere a little, my reading friend. Would you care to read the caption of the photograph yours truly used to initiate this issue of our blog / bulletin / thingee? Yes? Wunderbar."

"Stefan Olsen, aged 8, learns the mysteries of atomic energy, by using this small toy atomic laboratory on display at the American toy fair in New York City. Although equipped with a Geiger counter and radioactive ores, this toy is harmless and offers only very peaceful possibilities."

"And no, your mind is not playing tricks on you. The toy in question really included radioactive ore samples. What could possibly go wrong? Said toy was the Gilbert Atomic Energy Lab, and here it is, in all its glory, and…"





Both exciting and safe, the Gilbert Atomic Energy Lab. Wikipedia.

"Why the shocked look, my reading friend? This thingee is, after all, a toy."

"Said toy was No. 238 or, more precisely, No. U-238 in the long list of products produced by A.C. Gilbert. This unusual descriptor was chosen in reference to the most common form of uranium found in nature, Uranium-238, but I digress."

"Gilbert was seemingly quite proud of the Atomic Energy Lab, his most spectacular educational toy, his words, not mine, and one of the many chemistry- / physics-related toys on the market in the late 1940s and early 1950s. It was exciting, it was safe and it was accurate, said this gentleman who was sometimes / often compared to Walter Elias “Walt” Disney, Junior, for his creative genius."

"Indeed, some of the brightest nuclear physicists in the United States, including some from the Massachusetts Institute of Technology (MIT), a world famous institution of higher learning mentioned in July 2019, December 2019 and February 2020 issues of our blog / bulletin / thingee, had graciously agreed to help A.C. Gilbert develop the Atomic Energy Lab. Like many other educational toys of its time, the latter gently directed young Americans, boys really, toward a career in science and technology."

"And yes, my reading friend, the aforementioned Wolowitz had a master’s degree from MIT. Small world, isn’t it?" 

"Eager to improve public understanding of nuclear energy and emphasise the positive aspects of our friend the atom, individuals within the American government all but applauded A.C. Gilbert’s efforts toward the development of this new toy."   (READ MORE)


----------



## Meanderer

In His Father's Shadow: Robert Todd Lincoln


----------



## Meanderer

"George Fabian, a shoe repairman from Madison Wisconsin, Shares his story of growing up in the Italian part of town (The Greenbush Neighborhood) and his life as shoe cobbler and "Mayor" of Park Street."

_"By George": The George Fabian Story




_


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

_As you travel through life, whatever your goal, keep your eye on the doughnut, and not on the hole_. 

"The Mayflower Coffee Shop chain, based in New Jersey and New York in the 1920s and 1930s, had a similar slogan. Word historian Barry Popik has collected other versions, including:

_Between optimist and pessimist, the difference is droll. The optimist the doughnut sees, the pessimist the hole."_

“The hole is so deep and so bad; the Doughnut is a beautiful thing.” ~ David Lynch


----------



## Meanderer

Simon & Garfunkel Interview on David Letterman Show 1983


----------



## Meanderer

American stand-up comedian Jay Leno is this week's guest on the 'Phil In The Blanks' podcast.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

The Story Of 'I'll Never Find Another You' by The Seekers, 1964-2019


----------



## Meanderer

The Massive 1958 Continental Mark III - Jay Leno’s Garage




Jay paid two dollars a pound for this car!


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> The Massive 1958 Continental Mark III - Jay Leno’s Garage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jay paid two dollars a pound for this car!


I love the color!


----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


> I love the color!


Original color: Strawberry!


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> Original color: Strawberry!


Looks more like raspberry sorbet to me. I can almost taste it.


----------



## Meanderer

Meet Lilli, the High-end German Call Girl Who Became America’s Iconic Barbie Doll

_*"S*_o it turns out Barbie’s original design was based on a German adult gag-gift escort doll named Lilli. That’s right, she _wasn’t_ a dentist or a surgeon, an Olympian gymnast, a pet stylist or an ambassador for world peace. And she certainly wasn’t a toy for little girls…"






"In the 1950s, one of the founders of Mattel, Ruth Handler (pictured above), was traveling to Europe and bought a few Lilli dolls to take home. She re-worked the design of the doll and later debuted Barbie at the New York toy fair on March 9, 1959."


----------



## Meanderer

_ Life  Journey  on  the Train




_


----------



## Meanderer

"Never Meant to Be" - Porch Session


----------



## Meanderer

_Nick Lowe - (What's So Funny 'Bout) Peace, Love and Understanding_


----------



## Meanderer

Danny Boy (Traditional)


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

_Anyone for Tennyson?_

Charge of the Light Brigade - Alfred, Lord Tennyson - Read by Fred Morris


----------



## Meanderer

Doc Brown’s DeLorean - Jay Leno's Garage


----------



## Meanderer

Ron DiCianni: Painting the Resurrection


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

Turtle tracks:


----------



## Meanderer

Working Dogs - Farm To Fork Wyoming


----------



## Meanderer

Around the Bend......180 degrees!

Technology meets entertainment for a ground-breaking episode you'll tell your children about. (From "Late Night," air date 2/22/84)

_The Reverse Image Show | Letterman_​_



_


----------



## Meanderer

THIS IS THE ONLY KNOWN MOTION PICTURE OF BEAT GENERATION WRITER AND ICON JACK KEROUAC READING HIS OWN WORK

JACK KEROUAC on THE STEVE ALLEN SHOW with Steve Allen 1959


----------



## Meanderer

Interview with Doc Severensen


----------



## Meanderer

Jimmy Stewart Funny Story: Flying Airplanes When LAX was Celery Fields 1935


----------



## Meanderer

Rita Payés - Nunca vas a comprender





(english)
(You will never understand) Nunca vas a comprender 
(That I loved you) Que yo te quise 
(You will never understand) Nunca vas a comprender 
(As I did) Cómo lo hice 
(You were telling me about love) Tú me hablabas del amor 
(Of that so beautiful) De eso tan bello (You lacked to prove) Te faltó por demostrar (That you were capable of living that) Que eras capaz de vivir aquello 
(But not) Pero no 
(Please forget that) Te olvides por favor que 
(I'm still here I don't want to suffer anymore for you) Sigo aquí ya no quiero sufrir más por ti 
(My love) Mi amor 
(In time I decided) Con el tiempo decidí 
(What is a memory) Que es un recuerdo 
(All that i lived) Todo aquello que viví 
(And it killed me inside) Y me mató por dentro 
(You will never understand) Nunca vas a comprender 
(That I loved you) Que yo te quise 
(You will never understand) Nunca vas a comprender 
(As I did) Cómo lo hice 
(You were telling me about love) Tú me hablabas del amor 
(Of that so beautiful) De eso tan bello 
(You lacked to prove) Te faltó por demostrar 
(That you were capable of living that) Que eras capaz de vivir aquello 
(But not) Pero no 
(Forget please) Te olvides por favor 
(That I'm still here I don't want to suffer anymore for you) Que sigo aquí ya no quiero sufrir más por ti 
(My love) Mi amor 
(In time I decided) Con el tiempo decidí 
(What is a memory) Que es un recuerdo 
(All that i lived) Todo aquello que viví 
(And it killed me inside) Y me mató por dentro


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Sir Christopher Lee - My Way


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy

Just a side note on my picture. This was the old Route 66 near Oatman, Arizona. In 1958. Me, wife and new baby drove Rt. 66 from CA to Illinois where it ended, and then on to NY. I had been released from the Army and we were on our way home.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

_This heavily customized 1953 Gibson Les Paul Goldtop just sold for $35,000 – and it has an amazing back story_





Accomplished Chicago guitarist Linda Lee owned this Les Paul for almost 70 years, and made some futuristic customizations in the early '60s

Linda Lee and her 1953 Les Paul Gold Top Electric Guitar


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

"Today we check out a place in Hokuto called the Good Diner Inn Copain. We've never been here before but we were very excited by the look of their menu. So we got their BBQ Cheeseburger and  Pulled Pork Burger! "


----------



## Meanderer

Marilyn vos Savant talks about her unique life as a super genius. Date : August 6, 2016


----------



## Meanderer

Andy Griffith on David Letterman 1985


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Easter is just around the Bend.....!

Largest pipe organ in Chicago creates surround sound effect  (Video link)






“This is the largest pipe organ in Chicago, with well over 8,000 pipes,” Sherer explains. “You’ve heard the phrase ‘pulling out all the stops’, well this is where it really comes from. You pull out all the stops, you’re going all the way, you’re going to get a big, big sound.”

"The creation of pipe organ took 10 years. Designed by John Michael Quimby, a consultant from New York, the instrument was completed in 2016."


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

_Around the Binding.........._

Hands: A Dublin Bookbinder (1981)
_



_


----------



## jerry old

All book lovers should watch this video.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

The Resonant Rogues Forge a New Path





"Following the Sun" by the Resonant Rogues


----------



## Pappy




----------



## OneEyedDiva




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

_The Two Mothers Who Molded Lincoln_
Both his biological mother and his stepmother helped set Abraham Lincoln on the pathway to the presidency.

_"On the winter morning of January 31, 1861, Abraham Lincoln stepped inside a secluded farmhouse seemingly adrift on the vast Illinois prairie. The president-elect had left his hometown of Springfield only once in the eight months since garnering the Republican presidential nomination—in order to finally meet his running mate, Hannibal Hamlin, in person—but he had one special goodbye that he needed to deliver in person before departing Illinois for his inauguration. Inside that cozy farmhouse tucked underneath a blanket of snow, Lincoln bent down his lanky frame and embraced the wizened woman he called “Mother,” not the woman who gave birth to him, however, but the stepmother who helped to set him on the path to the White House." __ (read more)_


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

_True Earth, "I saw the crescent, You saw the Whole of the Moon " !!!_


----------



## Meanderer

"Today I travelled to the Roman town of Chelmsford where I visited Chelmsford Cathedral. I met up with the Dean of Chelmsford Cathedral. He is Nicholas and he gives a great and interesting history of this beautiful medieval building with all the changes that has happened over the years."

"He then personally gives me permission to play Boogie Woogie Piano in The Cathedral. I'm sure you will like this one. I'd like to say thanks to Nicholas and Jonathan for making this possible.  All the boogie best. Terry Miles."

*Dean Invites Boogie Woogie Into Cathedral




*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Forerunner

Meanderer said:


> "Today I travelled to the Roman town of Chelmsford where I visited Chelmsford Cathedral. I met up with the Dean of Chelmsford Cathedral. He is Nicholas and he gives a great and interesting history of this beautiful medieval building with all the changes that has happened over the years."
> 
> "He then personally gives me permission to play Boogie Woogie Piano in The Cathedral. I'm sure you will like this one. I'd like to say thanks to Nicholas and Jonathan for making this possible.  All the boogie best. Terry Miles."
> 
> *Dean Invites Boogie Woogie Into Cathedral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yeah! Lol


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Geezer Garage

That was lovely, thanks so much for posting. Is that you playing? 



Meanderer said:


> "Today I travelled to the Roman town of Chelmsford where I visited Chelmsford Cathedral. I met up with the Dean of Chelmsford Cathedral. He is Nicholas and he gives a great and interesting history of this beautiful medieval building with all the changes that has happened over the years."


----------



## Meanderer

Geezer Garage said:


> That was lovely, thanks so much for posting. Is that you playing?


No, it is not me.   Terry Miles has made many videos, as he travels around to many pubs, and starts playing their piano.  Google "Terry Miles and Pub pianos" and listen to more of him.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

Irish Greyhound Racing ​


----------



## Meanderer

For the bottle around the bend.......,.


----------



## Meanderer

The 95-year-old singer is gearing up for two more shows at Radio City Music Hall, though he’s grappling with Alzheimer’s. Anderson Cooper was there as he prepared.

Despite his Alzheimer's, Tony Bennett prepares to perform with Lady Gaga


----------



## Meanderer

_*BRITISH INVASION!*_

Five Common Myths About The Beatles' U.S. Invasion, 58 Years Ago

"Jack Paar ran a clip of the band performing in the UK on his show in January 1964, which infuriated Sullivan, who had hoped to be the first to present the band on TV. The Beatles performance on Sullivan’s show _was _their first live performance on American television, however, and Sullivan need not have worried: his broadcast was the record setter." Read More





Photograph of The Beatles as they arrive in New York City in 1964


----------



## Meanderer

The Beatles - Help! (Ed Sullivan Show)


----------



## Meanderer

D-day Landings Sites Then and Now: Historic World War II Locations Revisited

"In June 1944, the Second World War had been raging for almost five years, and Allied forces were poised to gain a foothold in mainland Europe from which to attack Nazi-occupied areas. Normandy, a coastal region in northern France, was chosen for the ambitious and risky invasion."

"The June 6th D-day landings are now considered the turning point which led to the end of the war a year later, and to the defeat of Nazi Germany."  (Read More)


----------



## Meanderer

_Looking back, around the Royal Bend........._

Queen Elizabeth II Reflects on her life, rare footage Sep 12, 2007


----------



## Meanderer

Looking back around the bend, to Dallas.......

Nixon on His Last Talk with JFK





"I'm sure Nixon loved this. He gives an interview and all they want to talk about is JFK."

"An interesting fact that was not touched on here in this interview - Nixon was at Love  Field Airport waiting to catch his flight out of Dallas when JFK arrived on Air Force One."


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> Looking back around the bend, to Dallas.......
> 
> Nixon on His Last Talk with JFK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm sure Nixon loved this. He gives an interview and all they want to talk about is JFK."
> 
> "An interesting fact that was not touched on here in this interview - Nixon was at Love  Field Airport waiting to catch his flight out of Dallas when JFK arrived on Air Force One."


Well, that's a blast from the past!


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> D-day Landings Sites Then and Now: Historic World War II Locations Revisited
> 
> "In June 1944, the Second World War had been raging for almost five years, and Allied forces were poised to gain a foothold in mainland Europe from which to attack Nazi-occupied areas. Normandy, a coastal region in northern France, was chosen for the ambitious and risky invasion."
> 
> "The June 6th D-day landings are now considered the turning point which led to the end of the war a year later, and to the defeat of Nazi Germany."  (Read More)


What riveting photos!
I wonder if those beach goers ever think of what happened there, so long ago.


----------



## Meanderer

If I Give You 17 Quotes By Warren Buffett and Jimmy Buffett, Can You Guess Which Buffett Said What?





"Warren Buffett and Jimmy Buffett. The Oracle of Omaha and the prince of the Parrotheads. They're not related. They are friends. They're both rich."

"Warren: $81 billion. Fourth-richest person on the planet.
Jimmy: $550 million. Yes that's a lot less than Warren. But c'mon--it's still a lot of money.
Both Buffetts are also highly quotable. My wife recently pointed out that they're more similar than you might think--even though on the surface that doesn't seem likely. In fact, there are times when I'll bet you can't tell which Buffett offered which words of wisdom."

"So let's test that theory. Here are 17 inspiring quotes from the Buffett boys. Can you guess which Buffett said what without looking? Answers at the bottom."  (Read More)


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> If I Give You 17 Quotes By Warren Buffett and Jimmy Buffett, Can You Guess Which Buffett Said What?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Warren Buffett and Jimmy Buffett. The Oracle of Omaha and the prince of the Parrotheads. They're not related. They are friends. They're both rich."
> 
> "Warren: $81 billion. Fourth-richest person on the planet.
> Jimmy: $550 million. Yes that's a lot less than Warren. But c'mon--it's still a lot of money.
> Both Buffetts are also highly quotable. My wife recently pointed out that they're more similar than you might think--even though on the surface that doesn't seem likely. In fact, there are times when I'll bet you can't tell which Buffett offered which words of wisdom."
> 
> "So let's test that theory. Here are 17 inspiring quotes from the Buffett boys. Can you guess which Buffett said what without looking? Answers at the bottom."  (Read More)


I got 7 right.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Meanderer

Meanderer said:


> If I Give You 17 Quotes By Warren Buffett and Jimmy Buffett, Can You Guess Which Buffett Said What?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Warren Buffett and Jimmy Buffett. The Oracle of Omaha and the prince of the Parrotheads. They're not related. They are friends. They're both rich."
> 
> "Warren: $81 billion. Fourth-richest person on the planet.
> Jimmy: $550 million. Yes that's a lot less than Warren. But c'mon--it's still a lot of money.
> Both Buffetts are also highly quotable. My wife recently pointed out that they're more similar than you might think--even though on the surface that doesn't seem likely. In fact, there are times when I'll bet you can't tell which Buffett offered which words of wisdom."
> 
> "So let's test that theory. Here are 17 inspiring quotes from the Buffett boys. Can you guess which Buffett said what without looking? Answers at the bottom."  (Read More)


I got 10 right.


----------



## Meanderer

_DINNER BUFFET......._


----------



## Meanderer

Bill Gates and Warren Buffett, in Hong Kong, 2017





"
"Imagine the two richest men in the world having a discount lunch at a fast food joint and using coupons to pay for it. And Buffett took the coupons all the way to Hong Kong to do it!"  A funny story to be sure.


----------



## Meanderer

Harry Dean Stanton performs 'Everybody's Talkin' with Johnny Depp & Kris Kristofferson


----------



## Meanderer

Around the bend....at Stonehenge!


----------



## Meanderer

Day with a Cowboy…
Jeannie Hampton


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> _DINNER BUFFET......._


Is this the one in Provincetown MA? If so, the best steak I ever had was there.


----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


> Is this the one in Provincetown MA? If so, the best steak I ever had was there.


Sorry it was not identified.   UPDATE: I just Googled The Workshop, Provincetown, MA & its little sign is showing in the picture, so yes it is!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

Audrey Hepburn's Words of Wisdom​





When asked her to reveal her beauty secrets,
Audrey Hepburn wrote these beautiful words that was later read at her funeral.
(READ MORE)


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

Harry Dean Stanton & Mariachi Los Reyes at the Harry Dean Stanton Award Show


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

For a Few Dollars More - Clint Eastwood's Entrance (1965 HD)


----------



## Meanderer

Great scene from the movie - with Ernest Borgnine, Robert Ryan, and Lee Marvin.  Don't mess with the Spencer.

Bad Day at Black Rock - Spencer Tracy, 1955


----------



## Meanderer

_He who goes forth on the Fourth with a fifth, may not come forth on the Fifth!_






FORKS — The city of Forks, PA  boasts a “well-stocked” week of celebratory Independence Day events starting today.


----------



## Meanderer

Happy Independence Day!


----------



## Meanderer

Tennessee Ernie Ford - Bless This House (Live)


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

Book Stargate - Hay on Wye Literary Festival 2014 UK


----------



## Meanderer

_HEY!_

_Liberace Plays his Boogie Woogie from 1955_
_



_


----------



## Meanderer

_A picture is worth a Thousand Stars!




_


----------



## Meanderer

Dr Who


----------



## Meanderer

Put on your red shoes and skate the blues




"In honour of the Thin White Duke, Roller Girl Promotions are dedicating their next roller disco to David Bowie. Dressing up in your best Ziggy, Aladdin Sane, Pierrot or Goblin King is very much encouraged. You can hire skates at the venue, or BYO. There’ll be hula hooping, karaoke, dancing and a skating limbo competition on the night. DJs Harry Sounds (Paradise Lost) and the Man(drew P Street) That Fell To Earth will be providing the soundtrack. The event is over 18s only.) (2016)

David Bowie Interview on Dick Cavett - 1974


----------



## Meanderer

MEMORY LANE: 1950s-style fairgrounds in Rogersville, Tenn.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

Steamboat Rock and Balanced Rock ~ Garden of the Gods ~ Colorado ...





"Once privately owned, tourists could climb the Steamboat Rock formation at the Garden of the Gods, making for one epic photo opportunity." (c. 1950). 





"Though the stairs atop Steamboat Rock are still visible, tourists are no longer permitted to climb. But you can still get some beautiful shots of both Steamboat Rock in the foreground and Pikes Peak in the back."


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Milton Berle on Elvis Presley


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Meanderer

Dwarf Cars: Custom-built dwarf-sized classic cars!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

Around The Bend: In the Land of the Mountain Kings


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Meanderer

The Ultimate Collector of 1971 Mustangs


----------



## Paco Dennis

Driving up Pike's Peak


----------



## Meanderer

Billy Joel speaks at the opening of the Charles “Chuck” Arnold Theatre Dedication.

Billy Joel on his high school music teacher.


----------



## Meanderer

This Singer Asks if I Know "Stand By Me" and Steals The Show


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

R.I.P. David McCullough  08/06/22

*"*Dorie Lawson, David McCullough's daughter, confirmed his demise. However, the family has not disclosed the cause of death."


"McCullough was born to Ruth (née Rankin) and Christian Hax McCullough in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania's Point Breeze area. He has Scots and Irish ancestry. In his hometown of Pittsburgh, he received his education at Shady Side Academy and Linden Avenue Grade School."

"Mr. McCullough earned an honors degree in literature in 1955. He had considered attending medical school or writing plays or fiction, but he decided to go on as a trainee at the magazine Sports Illustrated, which had just launched the year before."

"After that, writing and editing positions appeared, first at the United States Information Agency in Washington and subsequently for the history magazine American Heritage."






"Over the following decades, he published 11 additional books, including, in addition to those already mentioned, "Brave Companions: Portraits in History," a combination of his essays, "1776," which focused on the American military under George Washington."

"In addition, it served as a companion volume to "John Adams" and "In the Dark Streets Shineth: A 1941 Christmas Eve Story," which was about the message of hope that Franklin D. Roosevelt and Winston Churchill shared when they first met shortly after Pearl Harbor."


----------



## Meanderer

Barry Gibb Guest of Ricky Skaggs - Grand Ole Opry With Ricky's Band - Kentucky Thunder

When The Roses Bloom Again - Barry Gibb & Ricky Skaggs


----------



## Meanderer

“Call Me a Taxi” by Sarah Allemand inspired by the Holy Spirit


----------



## Meanderer

The Special Consensus 




The Special Consensus is an acoustic bluegrass group led by banjoist Greg Cahill. more »
_Call Me a Taxi__ (link to video & lyrics_


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Courtesy of RadishRose


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy

To explain this old picture, this was my hometown when the railroad was a big deal in our area. Lots of mills and manufacturing added to more trains coming in. These tracks ran right by my house on Gold street. I was 10 years old.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

"Bing Crosby's demonstration recording of a tune for East Side of Heaven (1939), which didn't make the cut. These demos are wonderfully relaxed with only minimal accompaniment."
Bing Crosby - "Beware" (Demo)​


----------



## Meanderer

Gilbert Shelton, born 1940


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

This man is sitting in front of a small icehouse in Muskogee, 1939.  (See More)


----------



## Meanderer

Alternate titles: adult

       By                    The Editors of Encyclopaedia Britannica


*"adulthood*,  the period in the human lifespan in which full physical and intellectual maturity have been attained. Adulthood is commonly thought of as beginning at age 20 or 21 years. Middle age, commencing at about 40 years, is followed by old age at about 60 years."


"A brief treatment of development during adulthood follows. For full treatment, _see_ human development and human behaviour."
"Physically, early and middle adulthood are marked by slow, gradual declines in body functioning, which accelerate as old age is reached. The muscle mass continues to increase through the mid-20s, thereafter gradually decreasing. The skeletal mass increases until age 30 or so, and then begins to decrease, first in the central skeleton (pelvis and spine) and last in the peripheral skeleton (fingers and toes). Throughout adulthood there is a progressive deposition of cholesterol in the arteries, and the heart muscle eventually grows weaker even in the absence of detectable disease. The production of both male and female hormones also diminishes with age, though this cannot be directly related to the gradual diminution in intimate activity that occurs in both males and females between 20 and 60."


"There is clear evidence that with increasing age adults display a slow, very gradual tendency toward decreasing speed of response in the execution of intellectual (and physical) tasks. Slowing rates of electrical activity in the older adult brain have been linked to the slowing of behaviour itself. This decline in the rate of central nervous system processing does not necessarily imply similar changes in learning, memory, or other intellectual functions. The learning capacity of young adults is superior to that of older adults, as is their ability to organize new information in terms of its content or meaning. Older adults, on the other hand, are equal or superior to young adults in their capacity to retain general information and in their accumulated cultural knowledge. _See also_ aging; old age."

"This article was most recently revised and updated by Kara Rogers."


----------



## Meanderer

Chapter 11: Late Adulthood    



Introduction​
"We are considered to be in late adulthood from the time we reach our mid-sixties until death. This is the longest developmental stage across the lifespan, and a growing age group. By 2030, 1 in 6 people in the world will be aged 60 years or over (WHO, 2021). At this time the share of the population aged 60 years and over will increase from 1 billion in 2020 to 1.4 billion. By 2050, the world’s population of people aged 60 years and older will double (2.1 billion).  For the purpose of this textbook and chapter, we will define late adulthood from age 65 to 100 and beyond.  In this chapter, we will learn how many people are in late adulthood, how that number is expected to change, and how life changes and continues to be the same as before in late adulthood. We will also examine several theories of human aging, the physical, cognitive, and socioemotional changes that occur with this population, and the vast diversity among those in this developmental stage."  (Read More)


----------



## Pinky

Meanderer said:


> Chapter 11: Late Adulthood
> 
> 
> 
> Introduction​
> "We are considered to be in late adulthood from the time we reach our mid-sixties until death. This is the longest developmental stage across the lifespan, and a growing age group. By 2030, 1 in 6 people in the world will be aged 60 years or over (WHO, 2021). At this time the share of the population aged 60 years and over will increase from 1 billion in 2020 to 1.4 billion. By 2050, the world’s population of people aged 60 years and older will double (2.1 billion).  For the purpose of this textbook and chapter, we will define late adulthood from age 65 to 100 and beyond.  In this chapter, we will learn how many people are in late adulthood, how that number is expected to change, and how life changes and continues to be the same as before in late adulthood. We will also examine several theories of human aging, the physical, cognitive, and socioemotional changes that occur with this population, and the vast diversity among those in this developmental stage."  (Read More)



Extensive and interesting article!


----------



## Meanderer

Late adulthood around the bend


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Gaetano Alberto "Guy" Lombardo -- Enjoy Yourself, It's Later Than You Think




Lyrics


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Hollow

In Scotland we have a saying

"I'm all there and round the corner"

It means that you can't catch me out on anything because I know it all anyway. Usually applies to gossiping ladies over the garden fence when discussing a mutual neighbour's perceived _wrong doings. _Its accompanied by a nod and a wink of the one who says it, and an "ooooh" of surprise from the other.


----------



## Meanderer

Kate Smith, around the bend......

Alan Neuman on Kate Smith -





God Bless America Sung by Kate Smith -  This is the Army 1943 HD


----------



## Meanderer

Time for a change.......





Mucking in: The future Queen helps replace a wheel on a car during the Second World War


----------



## Meanderer

Pablo Picasso, Scene de Rue (Street Scene), 1900


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lara

Cycle of Life
Siliguri India
iPhone13 Pro Max
Dimpy
Bhalotia
IPPAWARDS
To see more winning photos click on: 
https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/15-best-iphone-photo-award-winners-2022-post-your-own-wannabe-winners.74635/


----------



## Meanderer

Lyle Lovett - This Old Porch


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

_The Night we called it a Day.......!_


The Night We Called It A Day 
_



_
The Night We Called It A Day
_



_


----------



## Meanderer

*Amber Rotating Tow Truck Warning Light Bar Restoration*


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

_Are you ready for Winter driving.....around the bend?    _​Pushing A Car Out Of The "Kill Zone" | Hustle & Tow | A&E​


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

A living fence......


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Meanderer

Joe Bonamassa Official - "Around The Bend" - Tour de Force: Royal Albert Hall


----------



## DebraMae




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Lt. Columbo (Peter Falk) Roasts Frank Sinatra  (1978)


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> _Are you ready for Winter driving.....around the bend?    View attachment 241872_​Pushing A Car Out Of The "Kill Zone" | Hustle & Tow | A&E​


I love this guy!!!!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

_The Cosmic Fate of a Used Bicycle_
memoir by Gregory E. Larson
_"Preface: We all use different tools, utensils and things in our everyday lives. I’m sure that you can look back and remember something to which you had an attachment – maybe a car, bike, toy, doll or tools and utensils that became a part of you. This is a memoir of the first bicycle I had. An additional note: I used this same title for an article I wrote in a creative writing class in 2009, and decided to write the same story now, but from a different perspective."  (Read More)_
_



_


_With a bike, the world became a bigger place._​


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

Meanderer said:


> Milton Berle on Elvis Presley



Martin Sheen on Elvis: "Nobody knew how to deal with him."


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

Cuba Gooding Happiness is just around the bend...


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Ted Taylor- I'm Just A Crumb In Your Bread Box


----------



## Meanderer

_"Sing with me....."_

When girls ask him to sing, he does this...


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

"George Harrison plays "All Things Must Pass", talks about the friendship they had with Billy Preston in Hamburg & plays "I'm So Tired"  on an afternoon of January 3, 1969."


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Meanderer

_One More Laugh captures the $1 million Pace under the guidance of Tim Tetrick in __1:47__.4._

2010 Meadowlands Pace - One More Laugh & Tim Tetrick


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

_As Long As I Live / Royal Flush Jazz Band_


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Honoring a Veteran....

Loyal Arby's customer gets food for life


----------



## Meanderer

Flight Deck Boeing 787 Dreamliner


----------



## Meanderer

Ultimate Tsunami Escape Pod Survival Test


----------



## rasmusjc




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

NOTE:  As Gregory makes his entrance, he is carrying four bottles of water...which makes me think that he was preceded by a juggling act.

Gregory Peck Makes His First Appearance | Carson Tonight Show


----------



## Meanderer

"In the "Get Back" docu-series, Paul McCartney wonders aloud if "Peter has the original" tape - leaving fans thirsting over the prospect of potentially even more lost Beatles music. In an exclusive interview with 'Almost Beatles Songs,' Peter Asher answers this decades-long riddle and shares his experience during the great lost McCartney session of December 1965."

THE GREAT LOST McCARTNEY SESSION OF 1965!





"Paul's gift for writing songs (on his own and in collaboration with co writers)  for other artists is something which is  often overlooked. "Nobody I Know" was the big hit he penned for Peter and Gordon mid 1960s. In that decade he also wrote songs for Cilla Black, Cliff Richard, PJ Proby and Mary Hopkin. Along with lyricist Tim Rice he   wrote a song called Hot As Sun which was recorded by Elaine Paige a couple of decades later.  In the early 1960s there was a stream of songs for other artists but I'm not sure if he's done it recently. Btw he's playing drums on The Ballad of John and Yoko."  -  Phillipe Cook


----------



## Meanderer

Mar 29, 2012,

"There's little question that NASA's three-decade Space Shuttle program was one of mankind's greatest engineering achievements, and it turns out that properly _ending_ it is a significant engineering challenge in its own right. _The Atlantic_ has some superb pictures posted of the Shuttles' final weeks in Cape Canaveral as they're torn down, stripped of valuable components and toxic chemicals, and shipped out to their final resting places around the country, hopefully inspiring a new generation of space explorers for many decades to come."
Read More





Space Shuttle decommissioning



What The Endeavour Space Shuttle Looks Like From The Inside.​


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

Traditional Scottish ballad, "Annie Laurie," performed by Jesse Ferguson, the Bard of Cornwall.


----------



## Meanderer

Fan Request: Dustin Hoffman & Robert DeNiro | Letterman


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

"This video is an exploration of the tomb of King Edward I in Westminster Abbey.  It is an unusual tomb and the treatment of the king's body in the middle ages was unusual too.  When the tomb was opened in 1774 the remains of the king were found dressed in his coronation robes and wearing replicas of the coronation regalia."  

The Opening of the Tomb of King Edward I in Westminster Abbey


----------



## Meanderer

"At the 2010 National Cowboy Poetry Gathering, a performance of "Annie Laurie" by Cowboy Celtic and Don Edwards, blended with Waddie Mitchell's recitiation of  the cowboy poem "Bad Half Hour," graced the Elko, Nevada Convention Center auditorium stage."


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

‘For the first time in my life I feel whole’ – Julian Lennon (36 min)




"While Julian has received platinum success for his music, he has also pursued other endeavours. The multi-faceted singer-songwriter discusses his work as a photographer, filmmaker, author and his foundation called The White Feather Foundation."


----------



## Meanderer

Warren Zevon's Final "Late Show" Appearance | Letterman  "Enjoy every sandwich!"





"Just read the interview with Dave about this. He said after the show he visited Zevon's dressing room, which he almost never did. Small talk as Zevon packed up his guitar. Then Zevon passed him his guitar and said take care of it for him. Then Dave just broke down and sobbed openly. What a moment."

_Warren William Zevon (/ ˈ z iː v ɒ n /; January 24, 1947 - September 7, 2003) 




_


----------



## Meanderer

Vintage Songs


----------



## Meanderer

Warren Zevon on Meeting Bob Dylan


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Nemo2

La Digue, Seychelles, circa 1986/7


----------



## Nemo2

Zanzibar, Feb 1988


----------



## Meanderer

Ships And Submarines Depart Pearl Harbor For RIMPAC July 2022





"Multinational ships and submarines leave Pearl Harbor Naval Base in Hawaii to participate in exercise Rim Of The Pacific 2022 (RIMPAC 2022) in July 2022. RIMPAC is a bi-annual exercise; the largest maritime exercise in the world. It currently involves twenty-six nations, 38 ships, four submarines, and more than 170 aircraft and 25,000 personnel. RIMPAC 2022 runs from June 29 to August 4, 2022"


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Meanderer

December 7, 2017
'Pearl Harbor tree' rooted in Cades Cove history​ 
_"A secluded tree in Cades Cove is rooted in history. Its planting marked the attack of Pearl Harbor and an impending war that changed the lives of people deep in the Great Smoky Mountains."_

SEVIER COUNTY, Tenn. — Memorials for the attack of Pearl Harbor are scattered throughout the United States. Chances are you may have missed a secluded tribute planted on a hillside in the Great Smoky Mountains National Park.

"My daddy transplanted the tree the day of the Pearl Harbor attack. That hill the tree is on was our front yard back then," said Bernard Myers.






"Somehow or another it struck a chord with people. I don't know if it is patriotism or because it seems so out of place. I think some people must think, 'In Cades Cove, there's a Pearl Harbor tree?' Who would have ever thunk it?" laughed Myers.  (READ MORE)


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

Bruce Dern Interview on The Dick Cavett Show


----------



## Meanderer

You have to joke about it’: Jay Leno, 72, relies on humor amid his recovery from garage fire






"Jay Leno is opening up about his recovery after he suffered burns on his face and body in a garage fire last month."

"The 72-year-old star penned a column for The Wall Street Journal about moving forward in the wake of the November 12 accident as he worked in his garage"

“You have to joke about it,” the former host of The Tonight Show said.  ‘There’s nothing worse than whiny celebrities.  If you joke about it, people laugh along with you.’

"The latest: Jay Leno, 72, is opening up about his recovery after he suffered burns on his face and body in a garage fire last month.  He was snapped on November 28 in Manhattan Beach, California, where he performed for the first time since the accident."  

"Leno was treated for third-degree burns at the Grossman Burn Center in West Hills, California in the wake of the incident."


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

Frank Sinatra - Let It Snow! Let It Snow! Let It Snow!


----------



## Meanderer

The Unusual Earth Orbit Circling Above Our Ancient Past | Roger G. Gilbertson | TEDxColoradoSprings (20min)


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Nemo2




----------



## Nemo2

Here's another of his that we love:


----------



## Nemo2

Apologies if I've posted this previously........I responded to this article (a couple/three comments) under the name 'Eric' a number of years after it was published:

https://www.kathmanduandbeyond.com/train-zahedan-iran-quetta-pakistan/


----------



## Meanderer

The Year I Bought Every Family In Town, A New Car
By Meanderer​
I don’t like to “toot my own horn”….but….the year 2014 was coming to a close. It had been a good year and as I thought about our little town, I had the idea that since most of the folks had old cars or none at all, I would do something about it.

Then and there I promised myself that I would park a new car in front of every house! Now as I said our town is very small, and the townsfolk are a quiet bunch. They are quite happy, just to be here! Truth be told, they don't drive much to speak of, and the little train still comes through town on occasion, so just maybe this idea would perk up the whole town.

So, one cold December day, eight years ago, I headed out to buy 12 new cars. The very first place I stopped at had what I wanted. A twelve pack of metal die-cast cars. A real variety of colors and styles....something for everyone! They were a bargain too...it is only modesty that keeps me from disclosing the total sticker price!

Well, when I got them back to town, first thing I had to do was to collect and dispose of the old cars, and very carefully divvy up the new "wheels" in a way that would be pleasing to all. After I had finished, I stood back and I found out that I had been right...It did perk up the whole town. Well it will be eight years since then, and I have not heard a word of complaint...or thanks for that matter, but the act was meant to be anonymous after all. They all still have low mileage, and their new car shine...especially when the tree lights are turned on!

Oh, and I almost forgot...I had a little left in the kitty...enough to buy a new school bus for the town's little school! All in all, the Christmas of 2014 was one of the Town's best! .....and Oprah had nothing to do with it!


​


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Merry Christmas!


----------

